# i am an utter snob



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

and im not ashamed of the fact that i am, i wont shop in certain stores, i wont buy certain products, and i do look down on certain types of people (chavsters)
i like nice things, i dont like HP, if you can afford it buy it, if you cnat dont buy the bl00dy things simple really isnt it...
i ,like nice cars and was brought up as a princess :thumbup:
my castle got lost somwhere, and my knight in shining armour was a bloke in tinfoil..
ah well meatlof 2 out of three aint bad


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think thats called being 40 or bloody near it lol More or less the same as me . Knights in shining armour turned out to be fakes.

Happier on my own making my own decisions without worrying about upsetting a partner.
Cook what I want and how I like it. Go where I want in my car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I think thats called being 40 or bloody near it lol More or less the same as me . Knights in shining armour turned out to be fakes.
> 
> Happier on my own making my own decisions without worrying about upsetting a partner.
> Cook what I want and how I like it. Go where I want in my car.


ive been like this since i can remember.... wouldnt be friends with someone from certain estates even if they were really nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> and im not ashamed of the fact that i am, i wont shop in certain stores, i wont buy certain products, and i do look down on certain types of people (chavsters)
> i like nice things, i dont like HP, if you can afford it buy it, if you cnat dont buy the bl00dy things simple really isnt it...
> i ,like nice cars and was brought up as a princess :thumbup:
> my castle got lost somwhere, and my knight in shining armour was a bloke in tinfoil..
> ah well meatlof 2 out of three aint bad


Me too lol, my OH is always taking the pee, because I won't eat in a restaurant if I spot anything dirty and I refuse point blankly to eat whilst walking down the street


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I lived on a fairly ermm 'lively' estate. When your part of it you have 2 choices, you either join in the antics or you keep your head down and nobody bothers you. I kept my head down. Made some good friends as it happens. Friends I will keep in contact with....they aren't all bad on these estates.....circumstances sometimes can't be helped.
Personally now me and the kids are away from it, living in a better area but I don't look down on my friends I left behind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

il only speak to people who own their own property!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I lived on a fairly ermm 'lively' estate. When your part of it you have 2 choices, you either join in the antics or you keep your head down and nobody bothers you. I kept my head down. Made some good friends as it happens. Friends I will keep in contact with....they aren't all bad on these estates.....circumstances sometimes can't be helped.
> Personally now me and the kids are away from it, living in a better area but I don't look down on my friends I left behind.


im sure there are it was just my personal preferences at the time, plus as you say, you do tend to stick to friends from your own area:thumbup: hmmm some of them were weird looking people i must admit
ah well it was the 80s


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Me too lol, my OH is always taking the pee, because I won't eat in a restaurant if I spot anything dirty and I refuse point blankly to eat whilst walking down the street


I think thats called, having a bit of pride in yourself. If you are paying to eat out then hell yeah it should be somewhere clean, you wouldnt eat off filth at home.
I don't like eating and walking outside either. I prefer sitting and relaxing, I'm mellowing out lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I can remember being like that and then I found out what was really important


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ive been like this since i can remember.... wouldnt be friends with someone from certain estates even if they were really nice


 does that apply to you now???
I have rich friends who live in gorgeous houses...i have friends on benefits who live on council estates but to me they are all my friends regardless of where they live and what they own


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

i hate aldis and lidl and all those bargain shops, yes im sure they are cheaper, but i just cant be bothered if there is another shop available ill go there :thumbup:
and this will be a bone of contention im sure, but i wont go into charity shops either i hate them with a passion.... doesnt mean i dont give to these charities because i do, i just wouldnt buy anything from there


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> does that apply to you now???
> I have rich friends who live in gorgeous houses...i have friends on benefits who live on council estates but to me they are all my friends regardless of where they live and what they own


I think you have to remember if you were there once you can be there again.

I tend to judge people by their beliefs and ethics not by where they live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> does that apply to you now???
> I have rich friends who live in gorgeous houses...i have friends on benefits who live on council estates but to me they are all my friends regardless of where they live and what they own


to be honest where i live there isnt much difference, i dont have any friends on benefits no, thats not to say i wouldnt be, im sure i would be friends, as i said i think im more against the chavsters...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i hate aldis and lidl and all those bargain shops, yes im sure they are cheaper, but i just cant be bothered if there is another shop available ill go there :thumbup:
> and this will be a bone of contention im sure, but i wont go into charity shops either i hate them with a passion.... doesnt mean i dont give to these charities because i do, i just wouldnt buy anything from there


If you dont like them then you dont like them but you can still get 'labels' in charity shops.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Some people, for some reason, think I am a snob - far from it actually!!

I couldnt give a flying feck where someone comes from, or what their background is, its who you are inside that matters.

Cant be doing with all that judgemental crap!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> If you dont like them then you dont like them but you can still get 'labels' in charity shops.


i know i just prefer to buy new.... but i do give to charities especially cancer ones, kids ones, and pets ones, then the lifeboat here and air ambulance as you never know when you need it


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

A snob is someone who believes that some people are inherently inferior to him or her for any one of a variety of reasons, including real or supposed intellect, wealth, education, ancestry, taste, beauty, nationality, et cetera. Often, the form of snobbery reflects the snob's personal attributes. For example, a common snobbery of the affluent is the belief that wealth is either the cause or result of superiority, or both.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

i was from a slightly more better off life even tho my. Mum was a. Single parent who held down 2 jobs but my best mate was from the local council estate which was considered rough my mother didnt approve but we met. When we were 7 and are still best of friends nearly 40 Years later sometimes we dont speak for months but we know if we need each other we are always there even tho we've had our ups and downs it doesnt matter where you come from its what. Sort of person you are!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

i lie............ my best mate lives in a council house .............
see im alright really


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Superash said:


> i was from a slightly more better off life even tho my. Mum was a. Single parent who held down 2 jobs but my best mate was from the local council estate which was considered rough my mother didnt approve but we met. When we were 7 and are still best of friends nearly 40 Years later sometimes we dont speak for months but we know if we need each other we are always there even tho we've had our ups and downs it doesnt matter where you come from its what. Sort of person you are!


Too chuffing right!!

My oldest mates would be regarded as 'council estate scum' by some folks, yet they are the people I'd want standing by my side in a crisis and indeed, they have stood by my side - loyalty means a lot to me - if you are a friend of mine, you have my undivided loyalty - me thinks many have forgotten what that actually means in this day and age!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i lie............ my best mate lives in a council house .............
> see im alright really


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

People think I shop at designer places because I always have nice coats and boots....I go to tk maxx and pay naff all for them. I proudly shop in aldi because I wouldn't waste my money in the more "upmarket" places....if anyone looks down on that they clearly have far too much money, and a warped attitude to what makes someone worth knowing, so I'm not too worried what they think of me


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

i always thought people from council houses were a bit smelly!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

myshkin said:


> People think I shop at designer places because I always have nice coats and boots....I go to tk maxx and pay naff all for them. I proudly shop in aldi because I wouldn't waste my money in the more "upmarket" places....if anyone looks down on that they clearly have far too much money, and a warped attitude to what makes someone worth knowing, so I'm not too worried what they think of me


ahhhhhh but you see i have no opinion of others going there, i think its each to their own, and says nothing about them as a person, believe me im not foolish enough to think that shop makes the person its just me i just cant do it... my mum cant either


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i always thought people from council houses were a bit smelly!


bite...........


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ahhhhhh but you see i have no opinion of others going there, i think its each to their own, and says nothing about them as a person, believe me im not foolish enough to think that shop makes the person its just me i just cant do it... my mum cant either


Aaaah in that case you are not a snob. You would be if you thought you were BETTER than them that shop in charity shops!

A snob is someone whom think they are better than others - infact they fink their own poo poo don't smell!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

some people who live in council houses are probably a lot nicer house than you live in albert! You can push things too far you and your bigoted friends you aint funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Aaaah in that case you are not a snob. You would be if you thought you were BETTER than them that shop in charity shops!
> 
> A snob is someone whom think they are better than others - infact they fink their own poo poo don't smell!


thats me!!!!wooooop im a snob.......:thumbup:....not all them other nasty names you lot wana call me!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Fashion News: The WAG charity shop | Marie Claire

see what your missing out on Elzz lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Aaaah in that case you are not a snob. You would be if you thought you were BETTER than them that shop in charity shops!
> 
> A snob is someone whom think they are better than others - infact they fink their own poo poo don't smell!


so im not a snob.................... gorgeous says so :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Some people, for some reason, think I am a snob - far from it actually!!
> 
> I couldnt give a flying feck where someone comes from, or what their background is, its who you are inside that matters.
> 
> Cant be doing with all that judgemental crap!


I don't care where people come from either, but "chavs" have a way of making it clear that they are indeed "chavs" from the get go


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Fashion News: The WAG charity shop | Marie Claire
> 
> see what your missing out on Elzz lol


id rather burn all me money :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Superash said:


> some people who live in council houses are probably a lot nicer house than you live in albert! You can push things too far you and your bigoted friends you aint funny.


hahahaha.......


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I fink Albert is actually called Kevin, is married to a girl called Tracey and lives in a nice little Council House in Barking or Dagenham!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i always thought people from council houses were a bit smelly!


my friends certainly arent smelly...they may live in a council house but its a very nice one...they are extremely house proud and have it looking lovely inside,they are as good as anyone else out there,they work bloody hard and pay all their taxes...they just can't seem to get their foot on the property ladder at the moment


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Elzz said:


> ahhhhhh but you see i have no opinion of others going there, i think its each to their own, and says nothing about them as a person, believe me im not foolish enough to think that shop makes the person its just me i just cant do it... my mum cant either


Aha, so it's just that you've got expensive tastes 
That's why I shop in tk-maxx :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I fink Albert is actually called Kevin, is married to a girl called Tracey and lives in a nice little Council House in Barking or Dagenham!


her names sharon!:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ahhhhhh but you see i have no opinion of others going there, i think its each to their own, and says nothing about them as a person, believe me im not foolish enough to think that shop makes the person its just me i just cant do it... my mum cant either


Same here, no problems with people that choose to shop there, I just can't bring myself to walk through the door :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I fink Albert is actually called Kevin, is married to a girl called Tracey and lives in a nice little Council House in Barking or Dagenham!


and he's got 25 kids


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Same here, no problems with people that choose to shop there, I just can't bring myself to walk through the door :lol:


What if I pushed you


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to say - I find it hard to go into charity shops...and also church jumble sales...and the reason being? mainly they 'smell'...of mustiness and of clothes that have not been washed and still tainted by the previous owners body excretions - sweat, urine and maybe even faecal excretions...I have a very sensitive nose and it makes me ehem gag!:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> my friends certainly arent smelly...they may live in a council house but its a very nice one...they are extremely house proud and have it looking lovely inside,they are as good as anyone else out there,they work bloody hard and pay all their taxes...they just can't seem to get their foot on the property ladder at the moment


are you sure they havnt got a slight hum to them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> and he's got 25 kids


i do not i have 24


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have to say - I find it hard to go into charity shops...and also church jumble sales...and the reason being? mainly they 'smell'...of mustiness and of clothes that have not been washed and still tainted by the previous owners body excretions - sweat, urine and maybe even faecal excretions...I have a very sensitive nose and it makes me ehem gag!:yikes:


For me it is the fear that someone might have died in those clothes (I know it is stupid but I can't get over it )


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


albert 1970 said:


> her names sharon!:mad2:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I have to say - I find it hard to go into charity shops...and also church jumble sales...and the reason being? mainly they 'smell'...of mustiness and of clothes that have not been washed and still tainted by the previous owners body excretions - sweat, urine and maybe even faecal excretions...I have a very sensitive nose and it makes me ehem gag!:yikes:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i hate aldis and lidl and all those bargain shops, yes im sure they are cheaper, but i just cant be bothered if there is another shop available ill go there :thumbup:
> and this will be a bone of contention im sure, but i wont go into charity shops either i hate them with a passion.... doesnt mean i dont give to these charities because i do, i just wouldnt buy anything from there


Me too, but think thats because when we were kids Dad made us wear stuff from JUMBLE SALES :scared:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

well obviously. You are a pair of snobs! I dont live in a council house but i. Know people who do! But you both think you are so. Witty and funny well frankly your not!!! I used to find you funny but not anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Me too, but think thats because when we were kids Dad made us wear stuff from JUMBLE SALES :scared:


your dad was cruel


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Superash said:


> well obviously. You are a pair of snobs! I dont live in a council house but i. Know people who do! But you both think you are so. Witty and funny well frankly your not!!! I used to find you funny but not anymore.


albert were in the dog house......... does it have heating??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Elzz said:


> your dad was cruel


Nah just dead tight mean old devil  Don't seem to see jumble sales anymore so he goes in the charity shops - he haggles with them


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Nah just dead tight mean old devil  Don't seem to see jumble sales anymore so he goes in the charity shops - he haggles with them


ok that made me :lol: haggle in charity shops...


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ok that made me :lol: haggle in charity shops...


I am not joking, he really does its sooo embarrasing. He wouldn't buy something because they would not drop the price by 10 pence. He bought my mums last birthday present from a charity shop, wouldn't have been so bad if he hadn't told her with some pride that it cost 20p


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Nah just dead tight mean old devil  Don't seem to see jumble sales anymore so he goes in the charity shops - he haggles with them


My mum used to do that when I was young, it was Soooooooo embarrassing, especially for a hormonal teenager


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a lazy shopper 

Congratulations to anyone who has enough energy and drive to wade through those hangers at TKMs, I like browsing the homewares section though


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I'm a lazy shopper
> 
> Congratulations to anyone who has enough energy and drive to wade through those hangers at TKMs, I like browsing the homewares section though


internet shopping is the way forward :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LMFAO at this thread!
Well i think you just have to have a good laugh at folk that think that highly of themselves and look down on others in such a manor! 
I personally would never look down on anyone..i like to see people for what they really are and not what they have, im in no way materialistic and i would give someone my last penny if they needed it more than me!

I have been in situations as a small child where i have literally only had the clothes i stood in and they had to be washed every day so they were clean! Lived in refuges for months on end and had literally nothing but i was so happy because i had my mom and thats all i needed! 
I never judge someone by the type of house they live in or the clothes they wear or the car they drive, ive never been that shallow and never will be!

I think the people who sit in their private brought houses and lookdown on others with their narrow minded twisted self centered two faced biggotted views should remember....one say it could all be gone and you could have nothing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> LMFAO at this thread!
> Will i think you just have to have a good laugh at folk that think that highly of themselves and look down on others in such a manor!
> I personally would never look down on anyone..i like to see people for what they really are and not what they have, im in no way materialistic and* i would give someone my last penny if they needed it more than me!
> *
> ...


And so would I, infact I have given someone my last pound because they needed it more than I did, I don't judge people by the clothes they wear, I judge them by their actions, just because I won't shop in certain shops doesn't mean I look down on the people that do shop there


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> LMFAO at this thread!
> Well i think you just have to have a good laugh at folk that think that highly of themselves and look down on others in such a manor!
> I personally would never look down on anyone..i like to see people for what they really are and not what they have, im in no way materialistic and i would give someone my last penny if they needed it more than me!
> 
> ...


well i have given i dont know how much money to friends and have never and will never ask for it back, if they need it and i dont i wouldnt be able to see the starve.......
ive been so skint my mum has had to buy me food weekly for months on end as i didnt have 2 pennies to rub together....
yes i am shallow, yes i like my nice things, no i dont judge people buy what they own, i judge myself only..... bigoted nope i am not, but feel free to think this, im not here to change anyones mind about me, or their views on me matter, as it doesnt those who know me and love me, thats who matters to me :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

The state of my Bank account I have to shop as cheap as I can visit charity shops ect but who cares


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol, stirring for a fight on a forum is not what I would call "classy" behaviour either! As for designer shops and clothes, to me, wearing labels on the outside of one's clothes is also not done. In my country, it is a sign of status amongst the erm...chav classes to wear only designer stuff, so I actually have a low opinion of "designer" goods in general, unless they are discreet and well-made. In many boutiques, the quality of the clothes is really poor, and for basics like T-shirts etc, I prefer to shop at the more "ordinary" stores where the quality is better. I also regularly shop at the local "KitKat Cash n Carry" which is way way worse than Asda or Iceland. None of my friends can believe I would set my foot in there. Why? Because their cat food is cheaper and I can buy in bulk (for my ferals). I believe in shopping for good value for my benefit, not for who sees me in any particular shop.

This reminds me of a professor I had many moons ago at uni. We always teased him because as Head of Department he travelled around in this old clapped-out VW Beetle. I remember him saying "It is not the car that gives me status, but I who give the car status"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Snobbery is one thing that i really hate...i've been called a snob before and i was quite upset,i wouldn't want to be that kind of a person to be honest


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> The state of my Bank account I have to shop as cheap as I can visit charity shops ect but who cares


I don't care Mrs White because I think yer the bee's knees and one of the nicest & funniest peeps on this forum!!! :thumbup:

I do, however, still reserve the right to extract the urine as often as is required!!!! No matter how bl**dy lovely you are!!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> LMFAO at this thread!
> Well i think you just have to have a good laugh at folk that think that highly of themselves and look down on others in such a manor!
> I personally would never look down on anyone..i like to see people for what they really are and not what they have, im in no way materialistic and i would give someone my last penny if they needed it more than me!
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more, i live in a council flat, i shop in charity and 2nd hand shops not ashamed of that 
As i was always taught its not what you have its who you have around you that matters , and never to judge others because your only judgeing yourself


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I don't care Mrs White because I think yer the bee's knees and one of the nicest & funniest peeps on this forum!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I do, however, still reserve the right to extract the urine as often as is required!!!! No matter how bl**dy lovely you are!!!!!


DEAL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzz said:


> and im not ashamed of the fact that i am, i wont shop in certain stores, i wont buy certain products, and i do look down on certain types of people (chavsters)
> i like nice things, i dont like HP, if you can afford it buy it, if you cnat dont buy the bl00dy things simple really isnt it...
> i ,like nice cars and was brought up as a princess :thumbup:
> my castle got lost somwhere, and my knight in shining armour was a bloke in tinfoil..
> ah well meatlof 2 out of three aint bad


Are we going on our normal jaunt to farmfoods then this after 
Thought we could nip to the pond shop after, they maybe have our hair done at the college on the cheap with on of the trainees


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Opps¬ almost forgot - shall pick you up in my shiney - car the one you likes best - you know the bright yellow one with three wheel! - just turfed out the chip wrappers so its nice and clean for ya!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Me too, but think thats because when we were kids Dad made us wear stuff from JUMBLE SALES :scared:


My dad used to do that thing where he put bowls on our head and cut around the edge to save money on haircuts. I can still feel the shame - which is probably why the one thing I do spend big on is getting a haircut :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DT said:


> Are we going on our normal jaunt to farmfoods then this after
> Thought we could nip to the pond shop after, they maybe have our hair done at the college on the cheap with on of the trainees





DT said:


> Opps¬ almost forgot - shall pick you up in my shiney - car the one you likes best - you know the bright yellow one with three wheel! - just turfed out the chip wrappers so its nice and clean for ya!!


the college haircut though im going to pass, that blinking chav gave me a mohawk last time


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

myshkin said:


> My dad used to do that thing where he put bowls on our head and cut around the edge to save money on haircuts. I can still feel the shame - which is probably why the one thing I do spend big on is getting a haircut :laugh:


my mum did that..............


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

myshkin said:


> My dad used to do that thing where he put bowls on our head and cut around the edge to save money on haircuts. I can still feel the shame - which is probably why the one thing I do spend big on is getting a haircut :laugh:


I bought some clippers from liddle so I can do my own


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I bought some clippers from liddle so I can do my own


Ewww lidl! You scummy smelly fecker!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> Snobbery is one thing that i really hate...i've been called a snob before and i was quite upset,i wouldn't want to be that kind of a person to be honest


Like wise.. Cant stand people that think they are above others because of things they buy, wear or infact where they shop how very narrow minded! - Each to their own, no one is better than another..folk would do well to remember that, instead of classing themselves as perfect


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I bought some clippers from liddle so I can do my own


Omg i hope you disenfected everything after leaving that shop


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Like wise.. Cant stand people that think they are above others because of things they buy, wear or infact where they shop how very narrow minded! - Each to their own, no one is better than another..folk would do well to remember that, instead of classing themselves as perfect


im mary poppins practically perfect


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Ewww lidl! You scummy smelly fecker!





LolaBoo said:


> Omg i hope you disenfected everything after leaving that shop


how rude


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Elzz said:


> my mum did that..............


:laugh: My mum didn't use the bowl but still managed to get the look for us. God I had a sad childhood, jumble sale or hand me down clothes with a pudding basin hair cut :sad: No wonder I am a shallow spend thrift now


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> im mary poppins practically perfect


Looks down on from my lovely pedestal


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh humour a lovable thing


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I was brought up with the finest of things in my life and still do and consider myself very lucky but not a snob.

I have never looked down on anyone in my life and nor would I

I like to shop in M & S for my weekly shop as thats my choice of shopping and Im very lucky to be able to do so, but I will go to other shops with no problems on occasions for a change.

A few my friends live in councll homes and my hubs was brought up in a council house 

One thing I dont do is go to car boot sales


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im embaressed to say Im a working class snob! Growing up in my family you took pride in your charity shop bargins and any decent stuff you found from skip diving!! We hated all the noveau riche, keeping up with the Jones types.
When my father got promoted and we had to move it was to a horrible little cul de sac full of BMW driving, net curtain twitchers.. I think when we left we had only really managed to make friends with the postie and the window cleaner!!LOL


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> im mary poppins practically perfect


I see...Im sure she wasnt to picky as to where she shopped mind.. :scared:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Elzz said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh humour a lovable thing


I dont think you made this thread for the puropse of being humerous! I think you made it to get peoples backs up.

I personally dont find anything about this thread humerous.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I deny I am a snob anyway I am a nice person - I drive my sister to better areas where the charity shops are more upper class, so there


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I dont think you made this thread for the puropse of being humerous! I think you made it to get peoples backs up.
> 
> I personally dont find anything about this thread humerous.


i did not.... but think what ya like... and i think its hilarious SOME posts


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I deny I am a snob anyway I am a nice person - I drive my sister to better areas where the charity shops are more upper class, so there


i hope your a good chauffeur:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> I personally dont find anything about this thread humerous.


Much prefer folk that are down to earth aaay!  - I only happen to believe that folk that look down on others are only missing something themselves


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I see...Im sure she wasnt to picky as to where she shopped mind.. :scared:


nope she had it all in her bag of goodies with her spoon full of sugars :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Much prefer folk that are down to earth aaay!  - I only happen to believe that folk that look down on others are only missing something themselves


Have to agree with you there hun! Sometimes a number of things!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I can remember going to a dog show once and as I walked across the car park past a skip, as us poor people do I looked inside to see if there was anything in there worth taking. I was too late, my friend ***** who happened to be a multi millionair was already in there pulling out all the heat resistant cable. He looked up at me and said. "Do you know this is £1 a metre?" I got my own back when I got inside by telling his wife where he was


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I can remember going to a dog show once and as I walked across the car park past a skip, as us poor people do I looked inside to see if there was anything in there worth taking. I was too late, my friend ***** who happened to be a multi millionair was already in there pulling out all the heat resistant cable. He looked up at me and said. "Do you know this is £1 a metre?" I got my own back when I got inside by telling his wife where he was


Oh how very disappointing heres me believing us dog show folk where all total snobs, stuck up our own asses! :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I really can't believe people are taking offence to this thread, if only you knew my upbringing (dragging up of), I have worked bloody hard to get where I am and I am entitled to shop where I please as I please. 
I live in a place that certain people think it is ok to smash up little kids pumpkins for the hell of it, so yes I will continue to look down on them as in my eye's they are scum.
I don't look down on people because of what they wear, I look down on people because of their actions 


Anyway, steps back onto pedestal :aureola:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I thought it was done with humour in mind.

My sis has tons of kids, lives in a council house (specially built for her) surrounded by lots of really scummy neighbours, she lives on benefits and shops in Aldi & charity shops. I don't, and I wouldn't swap with her for the world. Still love her to bits, still have a sense of humour and found the thread funny - and so would she to be honest :rolleyes5:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I hold my hands up (but only for a few seconds or it hurts) Is this Snobs Anonymus? I am called Alison and I am a snob. I buy Heinz beans, soups, Salad Cream, Tommy sauce, Hellmans mayonaise, Bisto gravy granules, real butter and none of your low fat, low salt cr*p), ect. I won't shop in Poundland or Lidls/Aldi or Netto and don't give a stuff if I am a snob - it's what I learnt from my dad and I am now in my 40's just and am past changing my habits. But, I am not snobby when it comes to the dogs. I don't go for posh/pedigree/numptynamed dogs, just mongrels through and through and as for my "knight in shining armour" OP mentioned tin foil (I think) mine did come wrapped in foil but it had to be only thre best bakofoil:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I really can't believe people are taking offence to this thread, if only you knew my upbringing (dragging up of), I have worked bloody hard to get where I am and I am entitled to shop where I please as I please.
> I live in a place that certain people think it is ok to smash up little kids pumpkins for the hell of it, so yes I will continue to look down on them as in my eye's they are scum.
> I don't look down on people because of what they wear, I look down on people because of their actions
> 
> Anyway, steps back onto pedestal :aureola:


thats ok, my dad was brought up in a council house worked at a radar station, built up his own business then sold it and made his millions, but whilst building said business up we had chips and egg, egg on toast beans on toast toast and jam for supper mum worked 3 jobs to get to where they are... so i say GOOD ON THEM WORKING THEIR BUMS OFF FOR WHAT THEY HAVE... we had crimbos with nearly nothing and others with blinking everything

and i do the same as you........ :thumbup:

steps back to pink cloud with tiara on head


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Well I thought it was done with humour in mind.
> 
> My sis has tons of kids, lives in a council house (specially built for her) surrounded by lots of really scummy neighbours, she lives on benefits and shops in Aldi & charity shops. I don't, and I wouldn't swap with her for the world. Still love her to bits, still have a sense of humour and found the thread funny - and so would she to be honest :rolleyes5:


i showed my dad just now, he laughed :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> I hold my hands up (but only for a few seconds or it hurts) Is this Snobs Anonymus? I am called Alison and I am a snob. I buy Heinz beans, soups, Salad Cream, Tommy sauce, Hellmans mayonaise, Bisto gravy granules, real butter and none of your low fat, low salt cr*p), ect. I won't shop in Poundland or Lidls/Aldi or Netto and don't give a stuff if I am a snob - it's what I learnt from my dad and I am now in my 40's just and am past changing my habits. But, I am not snobby when it comes to the dogs. I don't go for posh/pedigree/numptynamed dogs, just mongrels through and through and as for my "knight in shining armour" OP mentioned tin foil (I think) mine did come wrapped in foil but it had to be only thre best bakofoil:thumbup:


you darn lucky monkey


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont think most folk care where anyone shops, or what brands they buy - what folk care about is being looked down on if they choose to be different, I dont really know what gives some people the right to believe they are better because of how or where they choose to spend their money - LOL.... 

I thought the thread was funny, but only in the way of to see who is self centred..


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont think most folk care where anyone shops, or what brands they buy - what folk care about is being looked down on if they choose to be different, I dont really know what gives some people the right to believe they are better because of how or where they choose to spend their money - LOL....
> 
> I thought the thread was funny, but only in the way of to see who is self centred..


nothing wrong with being self centered ask my kids and friends they get nothing from me


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Well I thought it was done with humour in mind.
> 
> My sis has tons of kids, lives in a council house (specially built for her) surrounded by lots of really scummy neighbours, she lives on benefits and shops in Aldi & charity shops. I don't, and I wouldn't swap with her for the world. Still love her to bits, still have a sense of humour and found the thread funny - and so would she to be honest :rolleyes5:


If someone started this thread who i thought was genuinly trying to have a laugh then yeah i would see the funny side..but from how utterly stuck up op has been in certain posts and then the side kick comes along who only ever posts to rile folk...then no i aint gonna find it funny.

im no snob, never will be..yes i look down on people who abuse kids etc but thats a different ball game alltogether.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Starts sulking cos I want a tiara -hmmmppfff-


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Starts sulking cos I want a tiara -hmmmppfff-


buy one get one free at harrods :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

harley bear said:


> If someone started this thread who i thought was genuinly trying to have a laugh then yeah i would see the funny side..but from how utterly stuck up op has been in certain posts and then the side kick comes along who only ever posts to rile folk...then no i aint gonna find it funny.
> 
> im no snob, never will be..yes i look down on people who abuse kids etc but thats a different ball game alltogether.


stuck up............ me ???hahahahahahahahahahahahahah 
made my day


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i showed my dad just now, he laughed :thumbup:


maybe because you are not living the way some people have to, like me, at the moment. People judge too much. Its hard enough people making opinions on you from the situation you are currently in, and thinking you are something you are not.

I had originally thought this was meant to be humerous but now dont think so. 

Im proud that I search for bargains, did so even when I had money. Stupidity for me is paying more for something that you can get elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

harley bear said:


> im no snob, never will be..


I've worked with some right snobs, mainly when involved with horses, and horse shows... Its really quite sad to see people thinking they are better because of something they own, or simply because they can afford to 'waste' money.. Having money doesnt make you better than anyone. Infact I would rather be friends with someone still dressing in clothes to small, yet had a nice personality, and morals!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> il only speak to people who own their own property!


That's me then!:laugh::yesnod:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> buy one get one free at harrods :thumbup:


& that just brings me to another point, do 'snobs' care what they are supporting when trying to look good, I guess an animal lover shopping at such places, isnt quite an animal lover no longer when aiming to be a wee bit more upper class


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

mstori said:


> maybe because you are not living the way some people have to, like me, at the moment. People judge too much. Its hard enough people making opinions on you from the situation you are currently in, and thinking you are something you are not.
> 
> I had originally thought this was meant to be humerous but now dont think so.
> 
> Im proud that I search for bargains, did so even when I had money. Stupidity for me is paying more for something that you can get elsewhere cheaper.


but its not me that changed it to something other than humor my first posts were humorous .... if someone wants to say anything back i will speak back as i see.... my humor is wasted me thinks.... believe you me i aint always had everything.... far from it...........


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I've worked with some right snobs, mainly when involved with horses, and horse shows... Its really quite sad to see people thinking they are better because of something they own, or simply because they can afford to 'waste' money.. Having money doesnt make you better than anyone. Infact I would rather be friends with someone still dressing in clothes to small, yet had a nice personality, and morals!


Well i think i could build a strong case and say most people with little money are much better people and as you rightly point out have morals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> & that just brings me to another point, do 'snobs' care what they are supporting when trying to look good, I guess an animal lover shopping at such places, isnt quite an animal lover no longer when aiming to be a wee bit more upper class


i wouldnt have dogs they smell funny


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i wouldnt have dogs they smell funny


so does most of the perfume brought for £60 a bottle


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The Queen has dogs & horses & other animals!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> so does most of the perfume brought for £60 a bottle


i know thats why i go for the £220 one


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Valanita said:


> The Queen has dogs & horses & other animals!


She also pays others to care for them..


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> She also pays others to care for them..


True!:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i know thats why i go for the £220 one


aah I see proper pushing the boat out aay, well I guess you can donate huge sums to rescues this christmas..we got many in and that will get two neatured, thanks muchly  opps snobs just think of themselves...my bad, some of us wouldnt dream of wasting such money


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Elzz said:


> then the lifeboat here and air ambulance as you never know when you need it


What do you mean you never know when you need it?!

I reckon your likely to need a lifeboat most when drowning. Call me old fashioned...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> What do you mean you never know when you need it?!
> 
> I reckon your likely to need a lifeboat most when drowning. Call me old fashioned...


hahahahahhahaha i meant air ambulance your just being silly now arnt you


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aah I see proper pushing the boat out aay, well I guess you can donate huge sums to rescues this christmas..we got many in and that will get two neatured, thanks muchly  opps snobs just think of themselves...my bad, some of us wouldnt dream of wasting such money


read other posts you will see i give plenty to charities monthly not just at christmas :thumbup:
thanks though


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Elzz said:


> hahahahahhahaha i meant air ambulance your just being silly now arnt you


Oh, air ambulance, well, you need those when you break limbs when suspended in mid-air.....duh


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont you also think that them with money are also some what unhappy with their lives, often their partners too.. Hence looking else where!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> read other posts you will see i give plenty to charities monthly not just at christmas :thumbup:
> thanks though


Ditto, and also rescue personally myself :thumbup:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont you also think that them with money are also some what unhappy with their lives, often their partners too.. Hence looking else where!


my stepsis is a multimillionaire (god i wish we got on lmao) and she isnt happy from what everyone tells me.

You have to make your own happiness...although i could be happy with lots of money


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Ditto, and also rescue personally myself :thumbup:


You rescue yourself?! 
Why do you keep getting stuck!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Ditto, and also rescue personally myself :thumbup:


same here my dogs are rescues, but have nothing against pedigrees either before anyone takes offence AGAIN


Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont you also think that them with money are also some what unhappy with their lives, often their partners too.. Hence looking else where!


really


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> You rescue yourself?!
> Why do you keep getting stuck!?!?!?


Yes the damn wellies keep sticking in the mud


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> You rescue yourself?!
> Why do you keep getting stuck!?!?!?


its the A.A.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont you also think that them with money are also some what unhappy with their lives, often their partners too.. Hence looking else where!


I have been with money and without money DD! I can honestly say I am happier with money!

Also, I think people will stray whether they have money or not - just thinking of the Jeremy Kyle show here!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yes the damn wellies keep sticking in the mud


mud! wellies!! dont you all have someone to carry you?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> really


Yep...or are you disagreeing


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yes the damn wellies keep sticking in the mud


Stay out of the mud. Failing that, buy smaller wellies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yep...or are you disagreeing


never would i disagree with you DD i l;ike my head on its platter right here thanks :thumbup:
but you could be skint and do the same


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I have been with money and without money DD! I can honestly say I am happier with money!
> 
> Also, I think people will stray whether they have money or not - just thinking of the Jeremy Kyle show here!


Of course people will, but alot of folk like the money brought in from a partner - yet arent happy in a relationship.
Me I have never been one that cared much about money, I like to work for what I want..
As long as I have what I need, and can look after any animals I choose to have im sorted...


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Elzz said:


> its the A.A.


Hey, stop it, those meetings are meant to be anonymous


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

mstori said:


> mud! wellies!! dont you all have someone to carry you?


Apparently they have to have days off


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> never would i disagree with you DD i l;ike my head on its platter right here thanks :thumbup:
> but you could be skint and do the same


Didnt think you would disagree 

- (You see my point is some snobs/people with good amounts of money dont even have morals) and me well I choose morals over money any day 

& your heads fine there ... Im a nice girl, just misunderstood..:aureola:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Of course people will, but alot of folk like the money brought in from a partner - yet arent happy in a relationship.
> Me I have never been one that cared much about money, I like to work for what I want..
> As long as I have what I need, and can look after any animals I choose to have im sorted...


aaah but if you never had any money, you wouldn't be able to have/ look after your animals would you? Money gives you the choice to do things.

I am not a millionaire, far from it. And both hubby and I work hard - never been given a single penny and not ever claimed a penny in benefits (not got anything against those that do btw as long as it is bona fide!)...when we had our first kid DD we were as poor as a church mouse - lived in one room and had less than £10 a week to live on. 20 years on it is a nice postion to be able to not worry about the kids wanting to go on a school trip or to buy them nice pressies at Christmas.

I aint no snob but do not deny that I like money - me like shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Didnt think you would disagree
> 
> - (You see my point is some snobs/people with good amounts of money dont even have morals) and me well I choose morals over money any day
> 
> & your heads fine there ... Im a nice girl, just misunderstood..:aureola:


but some people with no money have no morals either! if ALL people from ALL walks of life had MORALS I would not have a job!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> but some people with no money have no morals either! if ALL people from ALL walks of life had MORALS I would not have a job!


Indeed they dont and I am not suggesting that they do, just putting another side to the arguement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> Stay out of the mud. Failing that, buy smaller wellies.


Now why didn't I think of that 

Ohh I could always train my rabbits to pull a sled so I no longer have that problem


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> aaah but if you never had any money, you wouldn't be able to have/ look after your animals would you? Money gives you the choice to do things.
> 
> I am not a millionaire, far from it. And both hubby and I work hard - never been given a single penny and not ever claimed a penny in benefits (not got anything against those that do btw as long as it is bona fide!)...when we had our first kid DD we were as poor as a church mouse - lived in one room and had less than £10 a week to live on. 20 years on it is a nice postion to be able to not worry about the kids wanting to go on a school trip or to buy them nice pressies at Christmas.
> 
> I aint no snob but do not deny that I like money - me like shopping! :thumbup:


we all earn money, I choose to spend money I earn on owning pets, and going to shows. - we all need money to live, and as long as I can live a basic life I dont care. It would be nice to have money growing down the garden, living in a huge house with loads of land. I could help more animals then. 
- My point was I am not fussed about rolling in money, you dont need to have money to be happy, as long as you have enough to survive then thats all that matters.

I do feel abit sorry for those that need money to be happy. I often wonder if their lacking in other areas, such as with love. Money can only buy you material things..


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Didnt think you would disagree
> 
> - (You see my point is some snobs/people with good amounts of money dont even have morals) and me well I choose morals over money any day
> 
> & your heads fine there ... Im a nice girl, just misunderstood..:aureola:


im very misunderstood ...... ethics and morals i have plenty on, judge me however you like, but no one knows anyone over the internet or what really happens or whom with or how or how much barclays loves me and hsbc do too...... not enough for a gold card though
i use my dads :thumbup:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Now why didn't I think of that
> 
> Ohh I could always train my rabbits to pull a sled so I no longer have that problem


You might want to rethink the sled idea, a rabbit has 4 feet, thats twice as many wellys per rabbit


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> You might want to rethink the sled idea, a rabbit has 4 feet, thats twice as many wellys per rabbit


are you drinking cranmer


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Elzz said:


> im very misunderstood ...... ethics and morals i have plenty on, judge me however you like, but no one knows anyone over the internet or what really happens or whom with or how or how much barclays loves me and hsbc do too...... not enough for a gold card though
> i use my dads :thumbup:


I wouldnt want to judge you, you see I dont think I am above anyone to have the right to judge. Hence most of my posts on this thread, I dont think anyone has the right to look down on folk nor judge them! 

Of course we dont know folk over the net, but often what folk say doesnt reflect their actions. Money makes someone happy, yet their actions say different..

Alot of snobs are daddys girls  another thing that annoys me.


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Elzz said:


> are you drinking cranmer


Why would i be drinking myself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I wouldnt want to judge you, you see I dont think I am above anyone to have the right to judge. Hence most of my posts on this thread, I dont think anyone has the right to look down on folk nor judge them!
> 
> Of course we dont know folk over the net, but often what folk say doesnt reflect their actions. Money makes someone happy, yet their actions say different..
> 
> Alot of snobs are daddys girls  another thing that annoys me.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell my dad that 



Cranmer said:


> Why would i be drinking myself?


i really wouldnt like to comment on that


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Cranmer said:


> What do you mean you never know when you need it?!
> 
> I reckon your likely to need a lifeboat most when drowning. Call me old fashioned...


Yeah but the lifeboats are supported by charities....urrrghhh I dont do charities, i'd rather drown thankyou


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Yeah but the lifeboats are supported by charities....urrrghhh I dont do charities, i'd rather drown thankyou


u ickle liar................. ur secret is safe with me shhhhhhhh


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i really wouldnt like to comment on that


You're the one thats thinking of it!!



Lavenderb said:


> Yeah but the lifeboats are supported by charities....urrrghhh I dont do charities, i'd rather drown thankyou


I have a really good way to avoid drowning in the sea and not having to rely on lifeboats. Dont go in the sea. Today i got in my car, and i drove to Thurrock, i went into Lakeside, and i got angry, and then i drove home. I didnt need a lifeboat once, i strongly believe this is because i did not go into the sea.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm having chips for my tea tonight .....


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I'm having chips for my tea tonight .....


Me too.....Casino chips


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I'm having chips for my tea tonight .....


But what sauce you having with them, dont dare admit to tescos own


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to be a bit of snob when I was about 18 .....but then I grew up  - when you have bills to pay - responsibilities etc you realise that showing a bunch of strangers that you have a louis vitton bag is not as important as economising and making sure you have electric and food  I was bought up in a middleclass family my mum and dad worked damn hard and we enjoyed the fruits of their labour - that said they taught me the value of money and also the value of people - I judge a person by their character not where they shop - I shop in a variety of shops from Next to Dotty P's and I LOVE primark  I love Alidi for certain things too and I dont feel ashamed to go in and shop there because I dont care what other people may think of me - im secure in my own being  

I also do go into charity shops mostly to buy books and sometimes little nik naks I find - I enjoy browsing in them on a saturday with my mum and the best thing I like about it is that I know my money is going to a cause or to people who are less advantaged than I am .......

a saying that some should perhaps remember - "there by the grace of god go I"  

:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I'm having chips for my tea tonight .....


Ahh, but are they from the chippy or are they oven chips or are they proper home made chips out the chippy pan?????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> I'm having chips for my tea tonight .....





Cranmer said:


> Me too.....Casino chips


Oh well i can do one better than that! Im having salmon....next week we will have sea bass i think!

I will send you the fish guts to make pesent stew


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Ahh, but are they from the chippy or are they oven chips or are they proper home made chips out the chippy pan?????


only way is home made in the chip pan surely
:thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> But what sauce you having with them, dont dare admit to tescos own


Real homecooked, hand cut chips don't need lashings of any sauce 

Although my daughter is addicted to red sauce and bacon butties aren't the same without brown sauce


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh well i can do one better than that! Im having salmon....next week we will have sea bass i think!
> 
> I will send you the fish guts to make pesent stew


Did you mean peasant or pheasant?

Either way you stuffed up  :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Ahh, but are they from the chippy or are they oven chips or are they proper home made chips out the chippy pan?????


I am now able to fire up my deep fat fryer due to the fact that I've invested in a pair of safety goggles  to cut my own chips .... all cut and cooked with love


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cranmer said:


> Did you mean peasant or pheasant?
> 
> Either way you stuffed up  :thumbup:


Lmao...you should see the rest of my typos thats what happens when you have 2 seconds to type a reply


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Lmao...you should see the rest of my typos thats what happems when you have 2 seconds to type a reply


I 'happem' to think you are trying to pull the wool over my eyes here


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I am now able to fire up my deep fat fryer due to the fact that I've invested in a pair of safety goggles  to cut my own chips .... all cut and cooked with love


Why do you need safety goggles:confused1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cranmer said:


> I 'happem' to think you are trying to pull the wool over my eyes here


I really do need to learn to read back before i post ..im terrible..ask mrs c :scared:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I really do need to learn to read back before i post ..im terrible..ask mrs c :scared:


Mrs who?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

no chips dear........... only boiled potatoes ........
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont get the brand snobbery thing...... I live very comfortably, and all my own money. I dont rely on anyone but myself financially. I COULD go mad on labels, but to be honest..... most labels are pretty common these days, esp with the high volume of credit cards about! I do most my shopping from little independant shops around london and brighton.

I do spend lots of shoes, but thats only cos i have syupid shape feet and cheap shoes make them bleed! alot! Especially heels.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I am now able to fire up my deep fat fryer due to the fact that I've invested in a pair of safety goggles  to cut my own chips .... all cut and cooked with love


Ahh, I see - all prepared - smartar$e!!  

I is not allowed another deep fat fryer - I left the last one on and it kind of melted a bit.................................. :scared:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Why do you need safety goggles:confused1:


My eyes swell up due to peeling potatoes 

The last time it happened was very bad and I went to the doctor who told me to get someone else to peel them instead, yeah right  so all summer we've been on new potatoes which haven't needed peeling but now we're onto old potatoes so I've got safety goggles 

DD kindly took a photo of me with them, I was not amused :


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> My eyes swell up due to peeling potatoes
> 
> The last time it happened was very bad and I went to the doctor who told me to get someone else to peel them instead, yeah right  so all summer we've been on new potatoes which haven't needed peeling but now we're onto old potatoes so I've got safety goggles
> 
> DD kindly took a photo of me with them, I was not amused :


Im sorry - I could not help but giggle at the thought of you standing at the kitchen sink peeling potatoes with goggles on!! 

Hey just thought!!! could it be cos u buying "cheap" potatoes!!  lol xxx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I really do need to learn to read back before i post ..im terrible..ask mrs c :scared:


Yes you certainly do my dear - oh how I wish forums had their own spellchecker for the uneducated amongst us!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Im sorry - I could not help but giggle at the thought of you standing at the kitchen sink peeling potatoes with goggles on!!


dont the servants peel the potatoes


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Im sorry - I could not help but giggle at the thought of you standing at the kitchen sink peeling potatoes with goggles on!!
> 
> Hey just thought!!! could it be cos u buying "cheap" potatoes!!  lol xxx


You aren't alone, I'm a constant source of ridicule whenever chips/potatoes in general are mentioned in this house 

They aren't big gogglie goggles like I had in school for science, .... I have two pairs .... one are big clear wrap around glasses and the others are more stylish wrap arounds like sunglasses but safety glasses (I nicked them off my builder )


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Elzz said:


> dont the servants peel the potatoes


They are too busy cleaning the houses and cars :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> They are too busy cleaning the houses and cars :lol:


im glad you added the s on those 2 i was about to say you were a plastic snob then


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I has just finished quaffing my cucumber sandwiches (no crusts) and is now having a pink french fancy and a cup of tea in my china cup and saucer!


:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I has just finished quaffing my cucumber sandwiches (no crusts) and is now having a pink french fancy and a cup of tea in my china cup and saucer!
> 
> :001_tt2:


now that was evil i was about to write it too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> You aren't alone, I'm a constant source of ridicule whenever chips/potatoes in general are mentioned in this house
> 
> They aren't big gogglie goggles like I had in school for science, .... I have two pairs .... one are big clear wrap around glasses and the others are more stylish wrap arounds like sunglasses but safety glasses (I nicked them off my builder )


Must admit I had these one in mind LOL:scared:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Elzz said:


> now that was evil i was about to write it too


And laters, my Chauffeur Bertie, will take me for a drive around the estate in the Roller


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> And laters, my Chauffeur Bertie, will take me for a drive around the estate in the Roller


does he wear his little hat and black suit??
and do you have the gold rolex on... you know you cnat enter without it, you tried that last time, and no you cnat pay them pitance of £1000 just to enter you must have rolex :thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> But what sauce you having with them, dont dare admit to tescos own


I am stirring a pan of homemade ketchup made from home grown tomatoes as I read.....does that make me a snob or a cheapskate? I'm confused!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I am stirring a pan of homemade ketchup made from home grown tomatoes as I read.....does that make me a snob or a cheapskate? I'm confused!


depends did the servants pick the tomatoes for you


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I has just finished quaffing my cucumber sandwiches (no crusts) and is now having a pink french fancy and a cup of tea in my china cup and saucer!
> 
> :001_tt2:


Well I have caviare and champagne darling rrr:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Elzz said:


> does he wear his little hat and black suit??
> and do you have the gold rolex on... you know you cnat enter without it, you tried that last time, and no you cnat pay them pitance of £1000 just to enter you must have rolex :thumbup:


Oh no darling - Rolex are positively vulgar!!!!!:scared:

I have a Chopard Super Ice Cube watch my child!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I would never judge anybody on what they have or not, i have lived on both ends of the scale, i have had absolutely nothing and been homeless and a mess but thankfully have a much better life now and lifestyle and feel like a SNOB these days, which is very welcoming when you have had absolutely nothing.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Well I have caviare and champagne darling rrr:


On a Tuesday????

Well, how vulgar!! :scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> On a Tuesday????
> 
> Well, how vulgar!! :scared:


I like to mix things up, keeps the "staff" on the ball when they don't know what I want for lunch


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> On a Tuesday????
> 
> Well, how vulgar!! :scared:


i agree this should only be on fridays :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I like to mix things up, keeps the "staff" on the ball when they don't know what I want for lunch


servants not staff and i hope its minimum wage they are getting if not less of course


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Elzz said:


> servants not staff and i hope its minimum wage they are getting if not less of course


You mean you are supposed to pay them?????


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You mean you are supposed to pay them?????


does in kind count?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio, a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy. He hath bore me on his back a thousand times, and now how abhorr'd in my imagination it is! My gorge rises at it.






ciao for now i shall be back to witness said wisdom later :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You mean you are supposed to pay them?????


no and 


mstori said:


> does in kind count?!


nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

What really gets me going are the people that TRY to be snobs,lol.
I know of a family that live in a council estate (the worst part),the mum and dad have only worked for the past 7 yrs,before that they were benefit fraudsters,never worked a day n their lives and scrounged wherever they could.
Nowadays they will only eat the "best",wear the "best" and go on the "best holidays".
They shop at harrods whenever they are in london,wouldn't dream of letting their children wear anything none designer,but yet they still live in the same house and look down on everybody around them who were once friends to them,they slate anyone that doesn't work and are just generally total hypocrites. 
I suppose that has to be worse than the folk that were brought up that way.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hands up thoughs that think Elzz is really dreaming and she goes to all the charity shops and does her shopping at Aldi loves Pound Stretcher and is just a wanna be snob:thumbsup::lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I was brought up very upper end of middle class we had everything we wanted within reason but wasnt spoilt i was one of the most fortunate in our school late 60's 70's we lived in a beautiful house in a lovely area, does that make me a snob now? no definetly not because at the time i wasnt really aware of how much more fortunate i was, obviously my friends wernt as well off in fact no where near, i wouldnt have had any friends if i had been snobbish, they were my best friends and after leaving school more than 30yrs ago we are still in touch, still have nights out, they wernt the type to come and go, they were real friends not much money but real, genuine people.

When we moved where we are now a nice area,ok not as well off as i was brought up but better off than many, my childrens school had children of mixed backgrounds one of the catchment areas was called the white city,conrete council houses really rough, but salt of the earth people, i still allowed my children to mix with them, some wouldnt from our area, but do you know what? most of them children was the most well mannered kids my kids ever brought to the house, i couldnt say that for all them around here. nice cars, nice houses, shopping at the best stores and all the money in the world does NOT make you a better person.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Hands up thoughs that think Elzz is really dreaming and she goes to all the charity shops and does her shopping at Aldi loves Pound Stretcher and is just a wanna be snob:thumbsup::lol::lol:


I like Aldi


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Bloody hell, not another thread where the words &#8216;council estate&#8217; are being used as a synonym for &#8216;gates of hell&#8217;? Is this Pet Forums or Sloanes Anonymous?

A few random facts:

Not all people who live on council estates are &#8216;chavs&#8217;. Some of them don&#8217;t own chip pans and have even been known to gain university degrees and visit the theatre!!! 

Looking down your nose at people you don&#8217;t even know, wearing designer labels, being overly materialistic & consumerist, having a private education or being &#8216;well spoken doesn&#8217;t make you a &#8216;classy&#8217; person. 
Being kind, compassionate, having good manners & the ability to relate to people from all walks of life does. 

Buying your own home and a nice car (hey maybe even 2 or 3 cars so you can be a &#8216;multi car family&#8217; & pollute the environment even more) & becoming a member of your local golf club doesn&#8217;t make you middle class. 
You&#8217;re still as low rent as you always were but now you have more debt, dull friends and wear stupid shoes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

those of us that are successful in life i think it`s always fair to keep in mind if everything goes tits up you will fall down that ladder much faster than you were able to climb it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I actually dont get why people would want to go to a "posh" food shop and pay twice as much for the same product as a cheaper shop.. I actually pride myself on eating well on as small a budget as possible.. the less i spend on foodstuffs the more cash i have for my kids. 
I admit i used to like designer labels.. well more the designers than the labels but now I think anyone who spends an obscene amount of money on an outfit when you could look just as good in something for a lot less is ut:ut:ut: 
Have to admit the only thing i seem to buy lately is dog walking gear tho :lol: 

As for looking down on people.. Doesnt matter how much or little someone has they can still sh!t on you from the same height- so if you find a good friend keep hold of them.


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

diablo said:


> those of us that are successful in life i think it`s always fair to keep in mind if everything goes tits up you will fall down that ladder much faster than you were able to climb it


How true. I work in a homeless hostel. Our residents are not, contrary to popular belief, crack-crazed hobos with food-caked beards but 'normal people' whose circumstances changed (lost job, relationship broke down etc) so they could no longer afford mortgage/rent etc. Some of them are even professional people who don't shop in pound shops!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

god damn slow this thread down when i am away........... i can not read that fast....must be my upbringing


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just my luck. I found a pound the trick or treaters must of dropped and just as I got my shoes on to go to lidle it started raining. What a choice, wet feet or go hungry


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Just my luck. I found a pound the trick or treaters must of dropped and just as I got my shoes on to go to lidle it started raining. What a choice, wet feet or go hungry


i hope you chose to not eat


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Hands up thoughs that think Elzz is really dreaming and she goes to all the charity shops and does her shopping at Aldi loves Pound Stretcher and is just a wanna be snob:thumbsup::lol::lol:


Told say I said it but I think she might be banned from them all for shoplifting :lol::lol::lol:

I don't shop at Aldi cus it scares me - went with my sis once and they virtually throw your shopping at you was a nervous wreck. Am not too posh really just use tesco or asda, they are nearer and I am lazy


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Told say I said it but I think she might be banned from them all for shoplifting :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I don't shop at Aldi cus it scares me - went with my sis once and they virtually throw your shopping at you was a nervous wreck. Am not too posh really just use tesco or asda, they are nearer and I am lazy


and the chauffeur doesnt like traffic of course


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Lidl  I love it! So much better than the local Asda with their lower working classes and single mothers with their broods lol! (only joking about Asda) Our Lidl is a stone's throw away from Waitrose and you get the same people in both shops. Rich people are more frugal with their lolly lol!

I'm not a snob over material things. One of my best friends lives in a council flat and has absolutely no money and has to sometimes survive on food parcels from the local food bank  but I am a snob about the way people speak I'm ashamed to admit  I can't stand it when women swear and use the F word. To me its unnecessary.

I work with a woman like that. Take today for a classic example. We were on our way out and she was rummaging in her handbag for her lighter and she said "I f'ing hate it when I can't find my f'ing lighter (minus the t in lighter). Her son is constantly in trouble for swearing at school but I don't think the apple has fallen far from the tree if you know what I mean.

The funny thing is her husband has a really good job with BP and they own a huge house in the country with a swimming pool but what's sad is that they can't entertain and have dinner parties because everyone is worried about what will come out of her mouth ie . F'ck I've dropped the F'ing chicken on the floor. B*llocks! etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Nothing wrong with Lidl  I love it! So much better than the local Asda with their lower working classes and single mothers with their broods lol! (only joking about Asda) Our Lidl is a stone's throw away from Waitrose and you get the same people in both shops. Rich people are more frugal with their lolly lol!
> 
> I'm not a snob over material things. One of my best friends lives in a council flat and has absolutely no money and has to sometimes survive on food parcels from the local food bank  but I am a snob about the way people speak I'm ashamed to admit  I can't stand it when women swear and use the F word. To me its unnecessary.
> 
> ...


phewwww im glad i never swear, its so whats the ******* word ermmmm un necessary


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this thread still going? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Is this thread still going? :lol:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont jinx it now :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Taking bets its locked by 10pm!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Taking bets its locked by 10pm!


As late as that???  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> As late as that???  :lol:


LOL Was trying to be optimistic hhahaa:aureola:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

make it 11 go on....... migth as well :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Told say I said it but I think she might be banned from them all for shoplifting :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I don't shop at Aldi cus it scares me - went with my sis once and they virtually throw your shopping at you was a nervous wreck. Am not too posh really just use tesco or asda, they are nearer and I am lazy


Tesco & Asda Wouldn't put either of em in my worst enemies mouth! Seriously! Asda selling the Halal meat put me off them! And Tesco taking over all the corner shops put me off them! That said I brought two lovely dresses from Tesco's whilst staying at my daughters last week, so maybe I have double standards! 
I shop at M&S , Waitrose & Aldi! Our Aldi is lovely! and the staff a cut above some!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeeze Ellz. I dont know what a chavster is, I just hope I'm not one.
My old dad brought me up to regard everyone as equals, unless they proved otherwise and I remember him sitting down with me a day or two before I joined my first ship, aged 15 years and 10 months, and telling me that I should very likely be meeting women from ''Different'' backgrounds to those I'd been used to .But I must always treat them as Ladies, no matter what. I didn't really understand what he was talking about at the time, I soon learned of course, but it something that's stuck with me all my life, all woman should be treated like ladies, even if they're giving me stick on the forum.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not a snob, & most people look down on me, but that could be because I'm only 4ft 11.....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Taking bets its locked by 10pm!


Why? there is no one swearing on here! no one perosnally insulting other folk! If we were pulling folks down then yep maybe! but all looks rather civil - even for me!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Why? there is no one swearing on here! no one perosnally insulting other folk! If we were pulling folks down then yep maybe! but all looks rather civil - even for me!


Its light hearted banter DT, but coming up to 10pm some may have slipped off the wagon by then and not realise


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

It'll be a shame if it does get locked. Its just a bit of light hearted banter!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Its light hearted banter DT, but coming up to 10pm some may have slipped off the wagon by then and not realise


I'm always lighthearted! well almost!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

don't worry - I am in bed by 10pm on a school night - so no profanities from me!:aureola:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
humor is not dead :thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Its light hearted banter DT, but coming up to 10pm some may have slipped off the wagon by then and not realise


Well I've had 2 cans of cider and I'm alright!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> It'll be a shame if it does get locked. Its just a bit of light hearted banter!


unless you live on a council estate, shop at aldi or even dare to look at a charity shop, we must have all the thick skin brigade on tonight.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Apologies, I was off looking on the Aldi website for their brioche  tis lush beyond


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Well I've had 2 cans of cider and I'm alright!


your living life on the edge there :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzz said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> humor is not dead :thumbup:


don't bet on it mate!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> Well I've had 2 cans of cider and I'm alright!


i went through a phase of drinking diamond white - used to turn me into the incredible hulk!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Apologies, I was off looking on the Aldi website for their brioche  tis lush beyond


but your a mod you are too posh to go aldi


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DT said:


> don't bet on it mate!


come on grind some axe :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> i went through a phase of drinking diamond white - used to turn me into the incredible hulk!


Nah! that's barley wine!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> Well I've had 2 cans of cider and I'm alright!


Yey gods I hope you decanted the cans into a glass


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> your living life on the edge there :thumbup:


Well it has lasted since 5.30pm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Well it has lasted since 5.30pm.


well at least your sipping not gulping we couldnt be having that now could we


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Yey gods I hope you decanted the cans into a glass


Of course! He He!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

There is nowt wrong with Aldi - if you like that sort of thing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> There is nowt wrong with Aldi - if you like that sort of thing!


and if theres no where else to go


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Aldi is better than Poundland.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Aldi is better than Poundland.


wash your mouth out  two names i do not use
please say harrods or m&s :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Elzz said:


> but your a mod you are too posh to go aldi


You take me for a novice?? I paid by cash, darling


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Since Woolies shut up shop in our town the shop is now Poundland. I miss Woolies especially for Christmas stuff. Poundland just doesn't cut it - cheap tat!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Since Woolies shut up shop in our town the shop is now Poundland. I miss Woolies especially for Christmas stuff. Poundland just doesn't cut it - cheap tat!


Woolworths is still online tho


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Woolworths is still online tho


Hey yeah!! Its a shame my kids are too old for Ladybird clothes. I used to love them.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried B&M? Now that's fantastic people watching ... sorry I mean bargains :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

It is funny as i won't shop in Aldi or Lidl's for food either, i have never tried there food but just won't buy from there it is weird. 

But i do buy Tesco Value food and morrisons own brand. 

It is strange what little habits we all have hey??


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> There is nowt wrong with Aldi - if you like that sort of thing!


I have one of these gourmet meal vans call on me last week! (sure you have em your way) the PUSHY sales girl insisting on showing me their wares - The only thing I was really interested in was their lobster (cheaper at waitrose) I did however show an interest in their Paella - at £44 a box (approx 2kg) I'll swear it were the Aldi frozen one at approx two quid a bag! The giveaway was the perfectly formed squares of FISH???? that don't go into paella anyway! Seriously! we had it when in the caravan and I'll swear it were the same (bloody orrible by the way!!) I told her I wouldn't buy it because of the fish!! HEY!! she offered to pick it all out - my response!! - On your bike !!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> I have one of these gourmet meal vans call on me last week! (sure you have em your way) the PUSHY sales girl insisting on showing me their wares - The only thing I was really interested in was their lobster (cheaper at waitrose) I did however show an interest in their Paella - at £44 a box (approx 2kg) I'll swear it were the Aldi frozen one at approx two quid a bag! The giveaway was the perfectly formed squares of FISH???? that don't go into paella anyway! Seriously! we had it when in the caravan and I'll swear it were the same (bloody orrible by the way!!) I told her I wouldn't buy it because of the fish!! HEY!! she offered to pick it all out - my response!! - On your bike !!!


Gourmet meal van = chip shop on wheels (like the one down tenby way) :


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> It is funny as i won't shop in Aldi or Lidl's for food either, i have never tried there food but just won't buy from there it is weird.
> 
> But i do buy Tesco Value food and morrisons own brand.
> 
> It is strange what little habits we all have hey??


Honestly try Lidl's meat! I'm not joking but their mince for example is far less gristly and is much meatier than either Tescos or Asda and their chickens are just so moist. I buy all my meat from Lidl. I've bought meat from Asda and it goes off so quickly even if the "use by" date is days away. I've bought say a chicken on a Friday ready for Sunday and come Sunday and I unwrap it it stinks. Not so at Lidl!

Another plus is Lidl's chicken kiev - mmmmmmm I'm serious!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Honestly try Lidl's meat! I'm not joking but their mince for example is far less gristly and is much meatier than either Tescos or Asda and their chickens are just so moist. I buy all my meat from Lidl. I've bought meat from Asda and it goes off so quickly even if the "use by" date is days away. I've bought say a chicken on a Friday ready for Sunday and come Sunday and I unwrap it it stinks. Not so at Lidl!
> 
> Another plus is Lidl's chicken kiev - mmmmmmm I'm serious!


I never liked Lidl! BUT!! when we were at the coast I used them and their fruit and veg is second to none!
Aldi veg by the way is cr*p


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been to Aldi - and to be fair the stuff I bought was good and value for money!

BUT

I am not keen on the shopping experience LOL

for instance you have to be an olympic medallist putting your shopping in the trolley as quick as the till operator scans it - I just cannot keep up!

Plus I never position the trolley 'right' at check out...


Then I have to sort out my shopping in the car park into boxes or bags

When oldest son was at uni - when he visited during the hols we used to send him back with a bootful of Aldi supplies to keep him going - and he loved their beans!:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Honestly try Lidl's meat! I'm not joking but their mince for example is far less gristly and is much meatier than either Tescos or Asda and their chickens are just so moist. I buy all my meat from Lidl. I've bought meat from Asda and it goes off so quickly even if the "use by" date is days away. I've bought say a chicken on a Friday ready for Sunday and come Sunday and I unwrap it it stinks. Not so at Lidl!
> 
> Another plus is Lidl's chicken kiev - mmmmmmm I'm serious!


Personally I would only buy a chicken from M&S , Waitrose or Aldi!! Asda, Tesco and Morrisons care little for animal welfare!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Ha ha ha!!! I remember when my mum used to do it to my two older brothers!! They looked a rite pair!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

my meat is from my local spar, as its all local meat :thumbup:
wait spar isn't posh is it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I have been to Aldi - and to be fair the stuff I bought was good and value for money!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


That is so true!!! its scanned then thrown at a great rate of knots, its like american football at the othr end trying to catch your goods!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Honestly try Lidl's meat! I'm not joking but their mince for example is far less gristly and is much meatier than either Tescos or Asda and their chickens are just so moist. I buy all my meat from Lidl. I've bought meat from Asda and it goes off so quickly even if the "use by" date is days away. I've bought say a chicken on a Friday ready for Sunday and come Sunday and I unwrap it it stinks. Not so at Lidl!
> 
> Another plus is Lidl's chicken kiev - mmmmmmm I'm serious!


Oooh i will have to try it then now you have said and see what i think, we have a lidl's 2 mins from the house.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Has anyone tried B&M? Now that's fantastic people watching ... sorry I mean bargains :thumbup:


I love B&M bought loads of good stuff from there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Co op are pretty good with Animal Welfare DT!

However since becoming a country bumpkin we have been sourcing our meat from local farms - and it is far superior and I can see the animals from my windows so know how they are being looked after! ANd they aint stuck in barns with their beaks or snouts up each others back sides! Free range - healthy and lovely! taste lovely as well!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I love B&M bought loads of good stuff from there!!!:thumbup:


whats B&M ?????


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzz said:


> my meat is from my local spar, as its all local meat :thumbup:
> wait spar isn't posh is it


Lincolnsire sausages from the spar at sutton on sea, Lincs!!! I made a 120 mile round trip because I liked them so much!!! BUT!!! they didn't taste the same after I froze em!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I love B&M bought loads of good stuff from there!!!:thumbup:


I have never heard of B & M -who and what do they do?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have been to Aldi - and to be fair the stuff I bought was good and value for money!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


That is funny! I don't bother bagging it up and just load it into the trolley and take it to the car and load it into the boot loose.

Tesco, Sainsburys, Waitrose, Asda etc get a fresh delivery of fruit and veg daily but the "budget" supermarkets get their delivery on set days say a Monday, Wed, Sat for example so if you want super fresh fruit and veg just make sure its on the delivery day.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Oooh i will have to try it then now you have said and see what i think, we have a lidl's 2 mins from the house.


I used to shop regularly at Aldi Kath cos it was the closest to me and honestly some of their stuff is really really good quality - the fruit and veg is sometimes a bit shite though and I stopped going cos there was not a huge range at my one but its quite good value for money :thumbup: I use tesco now but sometimes they get on my nerves lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have never heard of B & M -who and what do they do?


Yes i have not heard of them either.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have never heard of B & M -who and what do they do?


Bondage and ???? summat


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I love B&M bought loads of good stuff from there!!!:thumbup:


The Mayflower curry sauce, just like proper takeaway curry sauce , cheaper there than elsewhere :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> I have never heard of B & M -who and what do they do?


Ive bought furniture xmas decs, bedding, cushions here is the link !

B&M Stores:

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DT said:


> Bondage and ???? summat


i was thinking bargain S&M


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> my meat is from my local spar, as its all local meat :thumbup:
> wait spar isn't posh is it


Spar !!!!! OMG and u call Aldi!! ???:scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i was thinking bargain S&M


   Yep! thats what I were thinking!
GREAT MINDS eh


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive bought furniture xmas decs, bedding, cushions here is the link !
> 
> B&M Stores:
> 
> :thumbup:


ah yes we have got one of these down the bay actually, havent been there yet but will for christmas stuff i think. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Spar !!!!! OMG and u call Aldi!! ???:scared:


#WELL i shall slum it for local meat :thumbup:



DT said:


> Yep! thats what I were thinking!
> GREAT MINDS eh


i know right... wax on wax off :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i go asda alot but do also do a shop at morrisons and sometimes tescos 

i dont buy value brands as oh would go off his tits if i did lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> ah yes we have got one of these down the bay actually, havent been there yet but will for christmas stuff i think. :thumbup:


Personally, I wouldn't buy anything electrical just to be on the safe side 

I can reassure anyone who buys the chocolates, the sell by dates on them are safe, hubs has been eating the kitkats and he's ok :lol:

eta ... goes without saying I daren't tell him where I bought them from ... this is the man who would only drink Glengettie tea


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I never! There is a B & M about 9 miles away from me! Might have to go have a wee look!  (plus it is in a town where no one knows me lol):thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Well I never! There is a B & M about 9 miles away from me! Might have to go have a wee look!  (plus it is in a town where no one knows me lol):thumbup:


Don't waste your time! there's one near my daughters! it's full of tat!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Don't waste your time! there's one near my daughters! it's full of tat!


One person's tat is another person's treasure, just look at ebay  :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

One place I really do like is Dunelm Mill!

Now that place for bedding (have an obsession with bedding), cushions, and stuff is just fab - and really good prices too!:cornut:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

im selling my leather sofa only sat on it once, im a bit like beckham is with his socks and undies


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Well I never! There is a B & M about 9 miles away from me! Might have to go have a wee look!  (plus it is in a town where no one knows me lol):thumbup:[/QUOT
> 
> Its good for xmas decs and odds and sods !! like I say Ive bought a few things and its been pretty decent quality ie cushions etc the bedding I bought was ok but not great but if u on a budget then its all good :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Me too lol, my OH is always taking the pee, because I won't eat in a restaurant if I spot anything dirty and I refuse point blankly to eat whilst walking down the street


That is not being a snob, that is being well mannered and sensible.

I hate snobs; I mean really cannot stand people who think they are somehow better than other people just because they have more money, live in a better area, drive a nicer car, have a career instead of a factory shift job.

They are no better than anyone else and I believe that if they think they are, they must be very insecure.

For 25 years I lived in the posh and expensive area of this town. The neighbours were always complaining about something, always sticking their noses in and telling you what you should do.

Now I live in one of the cheaper areas and I wouldn't swap these neighbours for the old ones.

Now the scruffiest and most down to earth person in this town is Lady Catherine who owns the local stately home and thousands of acres of farmland. She likes to be called Catherine, she drives a beaten up old Golf and she knocks around in jeans and a man's shirt.

That is what the real upper classes are like - they don't have anything to prove and they don't have anyone to impress.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Mind you for home stuff - Laura Ashley is probs my fav - and at the moment got a really good sale on - got a job lot of wallpaper at the weekend with 60 % off!:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> One place I really do like is Dunelm Mill!
> 
> Now that place for bedding (have an obsession with bedding), cushions, and stuff is just fab - and really good prices too!:cornut:


I go there a lot too :thumbup: I think B&M is pretty similar tbo


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> One person's tat is another person's treasure, just look at ebay  :lol:


I did! They sell ferrari's on Ebay!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> I did! They sell ferrari's on Ebay!


:lol:

I'm reminded of my father who thought he'd be clever and ask for a discount on his new Mercedes car, he was told "this isn't Tesco's sir" :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Reminds me of when a friend (greek millionaire) went to the local Aston Martin dealership - asked how much the DB7 was. The sales man said 'if you need to ask the price sir -you cannot afford the car'.

My friend said - I needed to know the price so I could write the correct amount on the cheque.

he then walked out and went in to the RollS royce dealership and bought a car from there instead! 

true story that! :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to love Au Naturale stores too!! all homeware etc used to have one in Burton on Trent where my sister lives and I bought lots from there but It went into administration I think ............I have a slight obsession with homeware stores 


OH and another of my absolute FAVE is WILKINSONS!!!! "gasp horror" I hear u say !! I dont give a rats ass its bloody good value !!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Mind you for home stuff - Laura Ashley is probs my fav - and at the moment got a really good sale on - got a job lot of wallpaper at the weekend with 60 % off!:thumbup:


so did I!! tried to do my hall on a budget!! and guess what  it looks like it's done on a budget


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

DT said:


> so did I!! tried to do my hall on a budget!! and guess what  it looks like it's done on a budget


It could be worse, it could look like it was done by a budgie


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I go to B&M for toiletries, same product only cheaper.. Cant say fairer than that.. and great for Stocking fillers near xmas :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> so did I!! tried to do my hall on a budget!! and guess what  it looks like it's done on a budget


What wall paper did you get?

i got this for my lounge - it will be a good back drop for my Nadeem and Rolf prints lmao!

Cottonwood Leaf Wallpaper at LAURA ASHLEY

and this for my main bedroom

Portland Floral Wallpaper at LAURA ASHLEY

Looks like bought it at the right time too - sale has finished!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Reminds me of when a friend (greek millionaire) went to the local Aston Martin dealership - asked how much the DB7 was. The sales man said 'if you need to ask the price sir -you cannot afford the car'.
> 
> My friend said - I needed to know the price so I could write the correct amount on the cheque.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

And another time when a customer left 2p tip at a restaurant and the waiter handed the money back and said "you obviously need this more than me"


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Reminds me of when a friend (greek millionaire) went to the local Aston Martin dealership - asked how much the DB7 was. The sales man said 'if you need to ask the price sir -you cannot afford the car'.
> 
> My friend said - I needed to know the price so I could write the correct amount on the cheque.
> 
> ...


going back to 1997?? were it the DB6 or the DB7 my friend put a deposit on one £20k I think , (were 80k) it were 11 months late coming off the prodution and he sold without buying and made 20k overnight


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Mind you for home stuff - Laura Ashley is probs my fav - and at the moment got a really good sale on - got a job lot of wallpaper at the weekend with 60 % off!:thumbup:


Lovely stuff in Laura Ashleys my mum gets her homeware there its a bit too girly and pretty for me though lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> going back to 1997?? were it the DB6 or the DB7 my friend put a deposit on one £20k I think , (were 80k) it were 11 months late coming off the prodution and he sold without buying and made 20k overnight


it was about that time yes!

he has still got the rolls royce.

You can buy second hand rolls royces for peanuts.

we are thinking of getting one (hubby into classic cars) and keeping for investment.

classic cars go up as opposed to down.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Lovely stuff in Laura Ashleys my mum gets her homeware there its a bit too girly and pretty for me though lol


my husband cringes cos i love florally, chintzy and vintage stuff - so really have to do my doeful eye look !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I won't eat or buy any of the tinned food in any supermarket 'value' range. Not because I'm snobby, but I used to work in a canning factory that had the contract for many of them. Rat a la King or meatballs & woodlouse in gravy anyone?


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I won't eat or buy any of the tinned food in any supermarket 'value' range. Not because I'm snobby, but I used to work in a canning factory that had the contract for many of them. Rat a la King or meatballs & woodlouse in gravy anyone?


Solid proof that eating rats and woodlice doesn't kill you!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And another time when a customer left 2p tip at a restaurant and the waiter handed the money back and said "you obviously need this more than me"


That happened to us in Turkey about twenty years back OH left a 7p tip!!! he got mixed up with the money and thought it were about a quid! the waiter ran after us and said 'excuse me - you left this' I have NEVER EVER been so embarassed in ALL my life!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> it was about that time yes!
> 
> he has still got the rolls royce.
> 
> ...


OH;s dream car is the Bentley! but dunno which one!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Range | Shop Online at The Range for Furniture, Lighting, Garden, Housewares & Pet Care

I like The Range as well  I wanna go shopping now  stick me in here for the afternoon and im in heaven


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll never forget my friend saying to me she wanted pillars on her house ... when I asked why, she reckoned if she had pillars that she'd made it  nowadays its coins on the corners from some of the houses I've seen lately  :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> The Range | Shop Online at The Range for Furniture, Lighting, Garden, Housewares & Pet Care
> 
> I like The Range as well  I wanna go shopping now  stick me in here for the afternoon and im in heaven


I spent hours in the range at west bridgford when they first opened! but havn't been for ages! BUT!!! love the garden centre at the bingham roundabout! Now their christmas decs are to die for! but hellish expensive! I brought a load in the January sales!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> The Range | Shop Online at The Range for Furniture, Lighting, Garden, Housewares & Pet Care
> 
> I like The Range as well  I wanna go shopping now  stick me in here for the afternoon and im in heaven


I have to avoid that place when their camping stuff is out 
Hubs has threatened to have them put up posters to identify me as a compulsive shopper :lol:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

DT said:


> OH;s dream car is the Bentley! but dunno which one!


I have my dream car.

Inside it is classy









Outside it is classy









Its everything i am not, lol.

If one day someone would like to buy me another, then by all means please do.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> il only speak to people who own their own property!


I hope your jesting lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cranmer said:


> I have my dream car.
> 
> Inside it is classy
> 
> ...


Lovely:001_tt1: puts my poor battered 318 tractor to shame


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely:001_tt1: puts my poor battered 318 tractor to shame


Thats not my exact car, but it is pretty much identical, the interior of that one looks like it is cloth, mine is leather.

I also have a 318, but thats causing me no end of problems at the moment.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i always thought people from council houses were a bit smelly!


I'm going off you .........


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cranmer said:


> Thats not my exact car, but it is pretty much identical, the interior of that one looks like it is cloth, mine is leather.
> 
> I also have a 318, but thats causing me no end of problems at the moment.


*touches wood*
So far our Betsy's been lovely, she's an old lady though (N plate) & she looks it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> *touches wood*
> So far our Betsy's been lovely, she's an old lady though (N plate) & she looks it


Betsy :lol: :lol:

i loved my BMW 320 m sport...traded it in for a peugeot 206 

as for shops ...any food shops will do me... even the local nisa :thumbup:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> *touches wood*
> So far our Betsy's been lovely, she's an old lady though (N plate) & she looks it


N Reg i think is E36, thats a nice car. Mine is an E46. The one that i like best is an E32.

So, i have a 318 and a 735. The modern equivalent to the E32 goes for £60,000 at the moment, and i tell you, with age it doesn't lose that feeling, it is so well made.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I spent hours in the range at west bridgford when they first opened! but havn't been for ages! BUT!!! love the garden centre at the bingham roundabout! Now their christmas decs are to die for! but hellish expensive! I brought a load in the January sales!


Wheatcrofts Garden Centre and the Moores were favourites of mine - pretty expensive though and some prices were just plain bloody stupid lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

DT said:


> I spent hours in the range at west bridgford when they first opened! but havn't been for ages! BUT!!! love the garden centre at the bingham roundabout! Now their christmas decs are to die for! but hellish expensive! I brought a load in the January sales!


We bought our christmas tree in the range two years ago, it is 6ft and really bushy.

I thought that was expensive at £60 :thumbup:

But i do love the shop, could spend a fortune in there, they are such massive shops.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I have not heard of these shops - The Range? Off to google that now!

BRB!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

there is one in Corby! need an army tank and kit to go there!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Wyevale, can lose myself in there, plus the dog can come along too 

Their Christmas section is like none other, warms even the cockles of my heart 

The Garden Centre Group - Plants, Flowers, Tools and Garden Furniture


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Wyevale, can lose myself in there, plus the dog can come along too
> 
> Their Christmas section is like none other, warms even the cockles of my heart
> 
> The Garden Centre Group - Plants, Flowers, Tools and Garden Furniture


Now Wyvale I have heard of - and agreed it is awesome....

The kids love the lunches there...and yes the Chrimbo section is gorgeous.:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i kept seeing the advert on tv for the range and thinking i would love to go shop there , one problem we have none near us :confused1: ... i went into one when i was in south wales not so long ago, could of brought loads... just one problem , i was going back on the train and needed a hand or 2 to bring it back :scared: lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I have not heard of these shops - The Range? Off to google that now!
> 
> BRB!!


You really haven't lived have you?? :lol:
Welcome to the dark side :


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> You really haven't lived have you?? :lol:
> Welcome to the dark side :


Obviously not!

Not lost sleep over it either though lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Now Wyvale I have heard of - and agreed it is awesome....
> 
> The kids love the lunches there...and yes the Chrimbo section is gorgeous.:thumbup:


The sales are good in there too. Bought hubs an early (very early ) birthday/christmas present half price sun lounger ... it's rained ever since I brought it home


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Christmas Trees | Christmas Decorations | Christmas Lights | Christmas Gift Finder

Homebase is good for Xmas Decs too .....omg im getting that Xmassy feeling and its only November
:scared:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oxfam do lovely Christmassy things...I love their wrapping paper and cards. And their crackers are awesome.

(see I do go to some Charity shops!:thumbup.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Christmas Trees | Christmas Decorations | Christmas Lights | Christmas Gift Finder
> 
> Homebase is good for Xmas Decs too .....omg im getting that Xmassy feeling and its only November
> :scared:


shut up you!!! i am trying to get bonfire night out the way first!! And it is going to rain ALL NIGHT!! Kids will be so upset


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> shut up you!!! i am trying to get bonfire night out the way first!! And it is going to rain ALL NIGHT!! Kids will be so upset


Oh god yeah its bonfire night Saturday!! got the boys as well so better think about where we gonna go :scared: thanks for reminding me:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Reminds me of when a friend (greek millionaire) went to the local Aston Martin dealership - asked how much the DB7 was. The sales man said 'if you need to ask the price sir -you cannot afford the car'.
> 
> My friend said - I needed to know the price so I could write the correct amount on the cheque.
> 
> ...


It would be great to be in a position to do that, but I would have gone and found another Aston Martin dealership!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> It would be great to be in a position to do that, but I would have gone and found another Aston Martin dealership!


He did - a week later!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Christmas Trees | Christmas Decorations | Christmas Lights | Christmas Gift Finder
> 
> Homebase is good for Xmas Decs too .....omg im getting that Xmassy feeling and its only November
> :scared:


I am SO excited about Christmas this year as in the Jan sales we bought a new tree - it was £120 in the sale (50% off) and is amazing. Got it from the garden centre.

I love a good bargain, regardless of where its from, especially christmas bargains!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Now status and income doesn`t bother me. It`s the ignorant and ill-mannered I try to avoid. 
True `class` comes from within.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Now status and income doesn`t bother me. It`s the ignorant and ill-mannered I try to avoid.
> True `class` comes from within.


I like that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes must agree with that, I wouldn't want to win millions of ££££ but just enough to live comfortably would be great. It doesn't bother me that we live in a one bedroomed council bungalow instead of our own home and it doesn't bother me that we haven't got the money to buy jewels or flash cars because they don't buy happiness. My dad has all the rich pickings but he isn't happy - he has what I call a "status home" on a private estate with its own beach, a flash car and has owned his own Company in London for years so gets invited to all the Lord Mayors stuff and posh do's. He feels he has standing in the Community and is proud of that, PILLOCK! He's still not truely happy, but he is the ultimate snob


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

It doesn't always mean that because some one has own home, expensive cars,clothes etc that they are respectable people,
How many criminals do you not know you're living beside and have all their respectability through criminal gains?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I think sometimes people are blinded by the bling .....I know a few peeps who buy loads of expensive stuff from the best places but I know for a fact they dont earn that much money to compensate for what they buy - its all on HP or credit ...  they like to "look" like they have it all but really they dont and are in massive debt to get that "status" buzz - bizzare behaviour if you ask me and these people are obviously lacking something in their life - I shop within my means and if I can pick something up cheaper or a bargain then I will ! doesnt make me cheap just means I have more sense than some


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I think sometimes people are blinded by the bling .....I know a few peeps who buy loads of expensive stuff from the best places but I know for a fact they dont earn that much money to compensate for what they buy - its all on HP or credit ...  they like to "look" like they have it all but really they dont and are in massive debt to get that "status" buzz - bizzare behaviour if you ask me and these people are obviously lacking something in their life - I shop within my means and if I can pick something up cheaper or a bargain then I will ! doesnt make me cheap just means I have more sense than some


dont get me started on HP........ if you cant afford it DONT buy it, logic really isnt it :mad2:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, if people judge me on what I wear they must think I'm a right tramp . Pretty much all my clothes were bought at Primark. My parents were laughing at me recently because they were doing a big clothes clean out at home and my dad was chucking out a pile of jumpers that he hasn't worn in 20 years. I dived in and nabbed them (I'm a 24 year old female ). I'm obviously the pinnacle of fashion . I could afford to shop in much more up-market places but I don't, just seems like a big waste of money . I'd much rather spend my money buying Mia new toys!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> dont get me started on HP........ if you cant afford it DONT buy it, logic really isnt it :mad2:


Yes and so many get hoodwinked by buy now pay later but then dont pay later

Ive been burnt by getting in debt with a credit card so now I only deal in cash - that way if I cant afford it I dont get it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

a good funny thread elzz,love it!:thumbup:unfortunatly the usuall bitter few take it the wrong way....hey need to balance themselves...get a chp on the other shoulder.....for the record...and for those with no sense of humour,my mum dad,nans,grandads,aunts,cousins...etc..were all brought up in coucil houses......


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Now status and income doesn`t bother me. It`s the ignorant and ill-mannered I try to avoid.
> True `class` comes from within.


That is a brilliant statement. :thumbup::thumbup: Rep for you xx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> a good funny thread elzz,love it!:thumbup:unfortunatly the usuall bitter few take it the wrong way....hey need to balance themselves...get a chp on the other shoulder.....for the record...and for those with no sense of humour,my mum dad,nans,grandads,aunts,cousins...etc..were all brought up in coucil houses......


Did they smell & did you speak to them though ???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Lol, if people judge me on what I wear they must think I'm a right tramp . Pretty much all my clothes were bought at Primark. My parents were laughing at me recently because they were doing a big clothes clean out at home and my dad was chucking out a pile of jumpers that he hasn't worn in 20 years. I dived in and nabbed them (I'm a 24 year old female ). I'm obviously the pinnacle of fashion . I could afford to shop in much more up-market places but I don't, just seems like a big waste of money . I'd much rather spend my money buying Mia new toys!


Primark is great!!! :thumbup::thumbup: I do shop in other places for things like winter coats etc because I do think the quality of stuff in primark is a bit naff sometimes but for what u pay its to be expected and is great for just casual stuff like jeanks tops jumpers and shoes for work etc!! I get loads from there


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Did they smell & did you speak to them though ???? :lol::lol::lol:


doodles now now come on......... they used to bath yearly :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Elzz said:


> doodles now now come on......... they used to bath yearly :thumbup:


Even if they didn't need to? Lordy am so funny I make myself laugh :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I do my clothes shopping in Primark, Peacocks, New Look, Tesco and Asda they all have some lovely clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Did they smell & did you speak to them though ???? :lol::lol::lol:


noooo i never speak to the unwashed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> noooo i never speak to the unwashed!


which is why you dont talk to yourself


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Even if they didn't need to? Lordy am so funny I make myself laugh :thumbup:


they have padded rooms for people like you ya know :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> which is why you dont talk to yourself


no treats for you young lady!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> no treats for you young lady!


halloween has been


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

and primark is like a cattle market ...... walk in ...... cant move walk out... just adding onto the thread there :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Primark is great!!! :thumbup::thumbup: I do shop in other places for things like winter coats etc because I do think the quality of stuff in primark is a bit naff sometimes but for what u pay its to be expected and is great for just casual stuff like jeanks tops jumpers and shoes for work etc!! I get loads from there


I brought my grandson some clothes from Primark maybe three Christmases ago! My SIL was not best pleased! (seem to remember putting his repsonse on here) He reason he did not approve of their manufacturers taking advantage of the underprivliged in poorer counties!

BUT!! last Christmas I took my grandaughter to primark for her to choose her own (thats what she wanted) no one complained! and she wants to do the same again this year!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

what is this primark you people speak of?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> what is this primark you people speak of?


Disposablle clothes store! you just wear em and chuck em!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> what is this primark you people speak of?


do they not have a Primark in Dagenham High Street?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

DT said:


> Disposablle clothes store! you just wear em and chuck em!


i do that with my armani!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> and primark is like a cattle market ...... walk in ...... cant move walk out... just adding onto the thread there :thumbup:


It does make me sooo stressed when i go in there, as there are clothes all over the place and floor, and the one in cardiff is SOOO busy, it is exactly like a cattle market. 



DT said:


> I brought my grandson some clothes from Primark maybe three Christmases ago! My SIL was not best pleased! (seem to remember putting his repsonse on here) He reason he did not approve of their manufacturers taking advantage of the underprivliged in poorer counties!
> 
> BUT!! last Christmas I took my grandaughter to primark for her to choose her own (thats what she wanted) no one complained! and she wants to do the same again this year!


Yes i understand why your SIL was not happy, but am sorry it would not stop me from shopping in there.

For children it is fantastic, i have spent a fortune in there for my kids. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> do they not have a Primark in Dagenham High Street?


the nam doesnt have a high st!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i do that with my armani!!


yep the stuff you wear is the counterfeit stuff aint it mate! 3 for a fiver Barking High Street! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

i shall take you all shopping in my chauffeur driven limo...... i shall show you the ways of shopping without the need of this primeval primark:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone like TK MAX? I love the homewear dept, they have some nice clothes too but I cannot be bothered to trawl through all the rails! If they have something on display and it hits me in the face thats fine! but going through them rails is a chore! and the tills in our store are so so slow too! Even in rushhour you are lucky to have two tills open!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i shall take you all shopping in my chauffeur driven limo...... i shall show you the ways of shopping without the need of this primeval primark:thumbup:


I have my own chauffeur fank u - he is commonly known as my husband! And to boot has a pretty good card to pay for my goodies with lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have my own chauffeur fank u - he is commonly known as my husband! And to boot has a pretty good card to pay for my goodies with lol!


maybe we could meet for a latte before heading out to stores with obese prices on tags :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

DT said:


> Does anyone like TK MAX? I love the homewear dept, they have some nice clothes too but I cannot be bothered to trawl through all the rails! If they have something on display and it hits me in the face thats fine! but going through them rails is a chore! and the tills in our store are so so slow too! Even in rushhour you are lucky to have two tills open!


Yes we have a big TK MAX in cardiff and i do like it but as yourself, hunting for your size etc is just so annoying, so don't go in there much.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I go to TK Maxx with a friend and we have a system lol

1. No kids - at home with hubby.
2. We then get a trolley each.
3. We then trawl through every rack and any items in right size and that we like we put in trolley. This alone can take up to a couple of hours.
4. We then head to changing rooms to try on! As you can only take up to 5 items at a time - a trolley full takes quite a while - probs another hour!
5. After all of the above - we probably end up with 2 or 3 items each - but usually very nice and well worth the effort lol
6. we then go and have a nice lunch as a reward for all of our hard work - and usually the lunch costs more than the stuff we bought in TK Maxx!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I brought my grandson some clothes from Primark maybe three Christmases ago! My SIL was not best pleased! (seem to remember putting his repsonse on here) He reason he did not approve of their manufacturers taking advantage of the underprivliged in poorer counties!
> 
> BUT!! last Christmas I took my grandaughter to primark for her to choose her own (thats what she wanted) no one complained! and she wants to do the same again this year!


Yeah ive heard that too but I think we can safely say that goes on all over the world inlcuding here .....look how many english bosses take the piss with foreign workers .... facts are in the economic state at the mo Primark is probably one of the busiest high street stores at the moment


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I go to TK Maxx with a friend and we have a system lol
> 
> 1. No kids - at home with hubby.
> 2. We then get a trolley each.
> ...


I love it! My favourite coat - well, let's just say that when someone tried to mug me, the nice police lady who came round said it was probably because my coat made me look like I was rich! It cost me 15 quid!
Well worth the effort, I just make sure I go on a Monday morning and leave plenty of time for trying lots of things on


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like TK MAX but I HATE going thru all the rails of stuff it just gets on my nerves I want to walk in a shop see all the different styles and just get it lol I even avoid sales in many clothes shops for that specific reason lol 

Oh and talking of Latte coffee now thats where Im a bit fussy cos will only go to John Lewis for my coffee break when shopping !! or House of Frazer there coffee is good too :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Primark..can't stand it...I can't be bothered with TK Max...even sales in the likes of next ,if i dont do it online i don't bother...cant be on with rummaging through everything....give me internet shopping anyday


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Elzz said:


> dont get me started on HP........ if you cant afford it DONT buy it, logic really isnt it :mad2:


um...
a mortgage is HP. Do you say we should buy our own houses with cash?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Whilst at my daughters last week I did buy two lovely dresses from Tesco's! they were a misely £18 each, and they don't look that cheap either!! And they are well nice, going to wear one tomorrow evening me thinks!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Infact!
Here is one of the frocks I brought!

Clothing at Tesco | F&F Rose print shift dress > dresses > dresses > women

and here is the other!

Clothing at Tesco | F&F Oriental print shift dress > dresses > dresses > women


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DT said:


> Infact!
> Here is one of the frocks I brought!
> 
> Clothing at Tesco | F&F Rose print shift dress > dresses > dresses > women
> ...


im loving the brown one :thumbup: shame i have to many bumps lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> im loving the brown one :thumbup: shame i have to many bumps lol


They are quiet a heavy material Smudge! That is what impressed me about them! I did manage (must have been a *magic* mirror) to look reasonalby decent in em!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought this dress to wear last Friday when I went out !! a mere £16!! and I felt fab in it!!! 

Black Spot Flocked Ponti Dress from Select Fashion


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I bought this dress to wear last Friday when I went out !! a mere £16!! and I felt fab in it!!!
> 
> Black Spot Flocked Ponti Dress from Select Fashion


that is gorgeous!  but fear is would show up my lumps and bumps! BUT!!! I'm working on em!! lost a whole 4lb this week:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seeing as we have got onto clothing!
Does anyone like AX PAris! I think they have some real nice budget priced stuff! Albeit normally on the small size!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm possibly the most unsnobbish person you'll find,i take people as i find them whether they be black,white,brown,christian,muslim,rich,poor,british,foreign,young,old or anything else

i cant remember the last time i bought a designer label,i have an image when i go out and labels dont fit

i'll shop anywhere if they stock something i want,and i will buy books from a charity shop


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> a good funny thread elzz,love it!:thumbup:unfortunatly the usuall bitter few take it the wrong way....hey need to balance themselves...get a chp on the other shoulder.....for the record...and for those with no sense of humour,my mum dad,nans,grandads,aunts,cousins...etc..were all brought up in coucil houses......


Have only read this far but just wanted to say I know what you mean Albert but I hope your not including me in the chip comment. I wasn't brought up in a council house but in a well to do area but life has a way of setting a line you mightnt want to take lol so now I am slumming it:thumbup:.

Oh god please don't get another thread closed because of these chips and sensitive souls:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> that is gorgeous!  but fear is would show up my lumps and bumps! BUT!!! I'm working on em!! lost a whole 4lb this week:thumbup:


I wouldnt have been seen dead in this a few months back !! but losing weight does make you feel so much better to wear this sort of thing! - 4 pounds is good!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I wouldnt have been seen dead in this a few months back !! but losing weight does make you feel so much better to wear this sort of thing! - 4 pounds is good!


Are/Were you on a specific plan or doing it yourself???


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I love Primark and Asda for clothes, cheap and cheerful, no designer stuff for me. Whoever it was who said that breeding(don't think that was the word actually but you will know what I mean) comes from within was so right. I was brought up quite posh (according to the parents and where we lived) but I hated the snobbery and ponce of it all. I married a down to earth man good from the bones out and he was brought up on a rough estate as my dad would say and I married beneath me. Yeh that is why we've been together for ever and my parents are not in my life then. Moeny doesn't matter as long as you are happy and what is wrong with a council property anyway? We have made alterations and done what we want to it as we are staying here forever and spent a lot of money but because WE want to, not to make ourselves seem better. Live and let live and each to their own!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AlisonLyn said:


> I love Primark and Asda for clothes, cheap and cheerful, no designer stuff for me. Whoever it was who said that breeding(don't think that was the word actually but you will know what I mean) comes from within was so right. I was brought up quite posh (according to the parents and where we lived) but I hated the snobbery and ponce of it all. I married a down to earth man good from the bones out and he was brought up on a rough estate as my dad would say and I married beneath me. Yeh that is why we've been together for ever and my parents are not in my life then. Moeny doesn't matter as long as you are happy and what is wrong with a council property anyway? We have made alterations and done what we want to it as we are staying here forever and spent a lot of money but because WE want to, not to make ourselves seem better. Live and let live and each to their own!


You didnt marry beneath you, you married for love which trumps any dollar bill. I'm the same I dont give a **** about brand names etc as long as I'm clean my clothes washed and stuff who gives a **** about the rest. I'd rather spend my money on something productive then something for the silver fish to party on with at night. :arf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

i married for money............... his father gave me 50k to take him off his hands :thumbup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

DT said:


> Seeing as we have got onto clothing!
> Does anyone like AX PAris! I think they have some real nice budget priced stuff! Albeit normally on the small size!


Hadnt heard of it so just googled  spotted a few things on there might treat myself lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Are/Were you on a specific plan or doing it yourself???


Did it myself!!! and with a little help from the doctor for the last 2 stone ish - lost nearly 4 stone now!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Me too lol, my OH is always taking the pee, because I won't eat in a restaurant if I spot anything dirty and I refuse point blankly to eat whilst walking down the street


I dont think thats being a snob though thats just being clean !! im the same with eating in the street I cant do it only cos everyone looks at you lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

so would you say having a nice car and prefering a nice car (doesnt matter about the age) is that being a snob??????? serious question


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> so would you say having a nice car and prefering a nice car (doesnt matter about the age) is that being a snob??????? serious question


imo there is nothing wrong with liking finer things, hell why not.. its when the nose goes into the air and you begin to look down at others that dont, is when it becomes up yourself.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Elzz said:


> so would you say having a nice car and prefering a nice car (doesnt matter about the age) is that being a snob??????? serious question


Depends what you see as a nice car. To some a new mini is a nice car cos its new. To my father  this is a nice car and thats why he drives one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

i had a t reg lexus last and loved it old but loved it, and loved the name :lol:
now i have a vw touareg and love that too, similar to the pic you posted :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i hate aldis and lidl and all those bargain shops, yes im sure they are cheaper, but i just cant be bothered if there is another shop available ill go there :thumbup:


Don't move to Germany then!  Drive down the road here and pretty much all you see is Aldi, Lidl and Netto.

I don't care where someone comes from, what clothes they wear, what car they drive or anything like that. It just isn't important in the grand scheme of things. Then again I grew up in a council house in a not great area, moved to a council flat in a dog rough area and barely made ends meet. I would trade the "well to do" neighbours I had in Ireland for the so called "scum of the earth" I had as neighbours in Manchester any day of the week, they were quite honestly nicer people.

I like nice things but I can't afford a lot of them, just the way life is and not something I'm going to worry about. I have a clean home (ok, we don't own it but still...), food in the cupboards and freezer and a few small luxuries.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont think thats being a snob though thats just being clean !! im the same with eating in the street I cant do it only cos everyone looks at you lol


Im probably more snobbish about behaviour then things. I hate to see people spitting in the street or being off their face drunk. I immeadiatley make judgements about them!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Im probably more snobbish about behaviour then things. I hate to see people spitting in the street or being off their face drunk. I immeadiatley make judgements about them!


Try standing around in court chambers for an hour...you soon pick out the chavs there lol


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I'd rather I left people a gift that only they knew about when I die than have folk pilfering through my possessions for the "nice stuff", forgetting what i actually meant to them.

Nothing more sadder than someone who thinks having "A" will make people think better of you whilst you go and do "B". 

I don't hang around with folk who judge you on what possessiosn you do and don't have rather what you do unto others.

Anyone can make a designer shirt look good, it's making the cheap stuff look good that is the trick but I have been raised to have confidence in who I am and what I do not what I own.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> so would you say having a nice car and prefering a nice car (doesnt matter about the age) is that being a snob??????? serious question


Of course not! there is nothing wrong with wanting nice things but when you look down at others who dont have certain things or you make judgments about people because of where they live etc without actually knowing them then you come across as being a snob


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Me too lol, my OH is always taking the pee, because I won't eat in a restaurant if I spot anything dirty and I refuse point blankly to eat whilst walking down the street


lol I won't eat in the street and I will never eat in a restaurant, i think this is more because I like to know where my food has come from from prep onwards though...and to do this I have to make it...I think that's my ocd rather than being a snob though. I deff aren't a snob...not a chav...not anything really....just clare


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Smoking in the street  :scared: Don't see it so much now!

I hate to see folk drunk! that probably annoys me the most!
And folk swearing in the street - thats another thing that really really annoys me!
Especially woman swearing!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I won't eat or buy any of the tinned food in any supermarket 'value' range. Not because I'm snobby, but I used to work in a canning factory that had the contract for many of them. Rat a la King or meatballs & woodlouse in gravy anyone?


Pleas tell me your joking..... I don't feed my kids crap of any kind but i do buy tinned beans that come fro tesco value range...it's about the only tinned stuff i use....now thinking of stopping:frown2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Pleas tell me your joking..... I don't feed my kids crap of any kind but i do buy tinned beans that come fro tesco value range...it's about the only tinned stuff i use....now thinking of stopping:frown2:


I would imagine that ALL canning factories are the same! and maybe foodstuff whether budget or prmium could be canned at the same factory!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

DT said:


> I would imagine that ALL canning factories are the same! and maybe foodstuff whether budget or prmium could be canned at the same factory!


i think you're probably right saw a documentary about this kind of thing ages ago,dont think anyone would ever eat again if they knew the half of it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

skip said:


> i think you're probably right saw a documentary about this kind of thing ages ago,dont think anyone would ever eat again if they knew the half of it


They say what the eye don't see the heart don't worry about! BUT! I know I do!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I have been to Aldi - and to be fair the stuff I bought was good and value for money!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Have to say I had problems with this when I first moved to Germany. You quickly get used to it though, especially when you have absolutely no choice lol. I find English checkouts incredibly slow now! I can join a 10 person queue in our local shops and be through in 5 minutes, in England I'm lucky if I get through in 5 minutes if there's no queue!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I won't eat or buy any of the tinned food in any supermarket 'value' range. Not because I'm snobby, but I used to work in a canning factory that had the contract for many of them. Rat a la King or meatballs & woodlouse in gravy anyone?


I will have you know that rats and woodlice are very nutritious . Seriously though, if it doesn't make me ill then I'm game. You read articles about the bug content of peanut butter and the maggot content of fruit juice... if you really want to worry about that sort of thing then you should only ever prepare your own meals from scratch because it's just a fact of life that food produced on a commercial scale is going to get contaminated to some degree.

Yeah... I am really not a snob .

Saying that though I do like to try and be ethical about where I buy my food. I would prefer to buy free range/ethically raised meat and dairy when possible... it's just not always that easy .


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol wtf I am never eating tin food again....what maggots ?


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lol wtf I am never eating tin food again....what maggots ?


How about you read this article: Defect Levels. The list tells you what the unacceptable level of contamination is for different food stuffs. Anything below the value stated is acceptable for food to be sold. It is a US link but I'll have a look for a British one .

How about some tasty examples:

CHOCOLATE AND CHOCOLATE LIQUOR:

Insect filth - Average is 60 or more insect fragments per 100 grams when 6 100-gram subsamples are examined
OR
Any 1 subsample contains 90 or more insect fragments
Rodent filth - Average is 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams in 6 100-gram subsamples examined
OR
Any 1 subsample contains 3 or more rodent hairs
Shell - For chocolate liquor, if the shell is in excess of 2% calculated on the basis of alkali-free nibs

PEANUT BUTTER:

Insect filth - Average of 30 or more insect fragments per 100 gram
Rodent filth - Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams
Grit - Gritty taste and water insoluble inorganic residue is more than 25 mg per 100 grams


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> How about you read this article: Defect Levels. The list tells you what the unacceptable level of contamination is for different food stuffs. Anything below the value stated is acceptable for food to be sold. It is a US link but I'll have a look for a British one .


try an aussie one  lol thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

If you guys are freaked out by whats in food, you should see what goes on in water...especially Spa pools, swimming pools, bottled water (still) and the likes..... Scary stuff!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I won't drink economy coffee as I know someone that worked in a factory that made most brands from Tesco's blue and white stripe up to Cart Noir, the economy coffee is basically the run off from the expensive brands but it is swept from the edges of machines and off the floor


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have no probs with shopping cheap but I won't go cheap for my coffee, shampoo & conditioner or body wash because i love coffee ad am stuck to one brand and I have a crappy skin prob so can only use certain products..oh and i wont skimp on my pet food....I do however shop for my clothes in charity shops :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> PEANUT BUTTER:
> 
> Insect filth - Average of 30 or more insect fragments per 100 gram
> Rodent filth - Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams
> Grit - Gritty taste and water insoluble inorganic residue is more than 25 mg per 100 grams


I've never been a fan of peanut butter but I could cope with the idea of insect fragments & rodent hairs in something I ate, but _grit_ is just eeeewwwwww!



B3rnie said:


> Well I won't drink economy coffee as I know someone that worked in a factory that made most brands from Tesco's blue and white stripe up to Cart Noir, the economy coffee is basically the run off from the expensive brands but it is swept from the edges of machines and off the floor


That's what they used to do with the meatballs at the canning factory I worked at big old rubber broom & shovel, pop them back in the vat ready for the next load of tins


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> That's what they used to do with the meatballs at the canning factory I worked at big old rubber broom & shovel, pop them back in the vat ready for the next load of tins


It's amazing what they get away with in the food industry


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Savahl said:


> If you guys are freaked out by whats in food, you should see what goes on in water...especially Spa pools, swimming pools, bottled water (still) and the likes..... Scary stuff!


bottled water??? you might want to check out what goes in your TAP water!!! lmao


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

owieprone said:


> bottled water??? you might want to check out what goes in your TAP water!!! lmao


At least seven peeps recycled urine amongst others! No wonder it is so delicious! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cheers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i am an utter snob and im not ashamed of the fact that i am


Oh dear is all i have to say...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Oh dear is all i have to say...


:lol: is all i have to say :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A few rodent hairs never hurt anyone


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> A few rodent hairs never hurt anyone


hmmm no?obviously you were not the one to wash my dog who found a dead rat today!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> hmmm no?obviously you were not the one to wash my dog who found a dead rat today!


You're still here to tell us about it


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I generally find those that are snobs, are the ones with no reasons to think themselves better than every one else... Just an observation... Or should that be on the "sweeping statement" thread ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I generally find those that are snobs, are the ones with no reasons to think themselves better than every one else... Just an observation... Or should that be on the "sweeping statement" thread ?


both :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

owieprone said:


> bottled water??? you might want to check out what goes in your TAP water!!! lmao


Hehe I know.... But mineral water companies have people spending good money on their posh water


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> hmmm no?obviously you were not the one to wash my dog who found a dead rat today!


You have a special person to wash your dog?
:lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> My eyes swell up due to peeling potatoes
> 
> The last time it happened was very bad and I went to the doctor who told me to get someone else to peel them instead, yeah right  so all summer we've been on new potatoes which haven't needed peeling but now we're onto old potatoes so I've got safety goggles
> 
> DD kindly took a photo of me with them, I was not amused :


I use a snorkelling mask and snorkel when I peel onions. It looks odd, but it works.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Snob:
noun 
1.a person who imitates, cultivates, or slavishly admires social superiors and is condescending or overbearing to others.
2.a person who believes himself or herself an expert or connoisseur in a given field and is condescending toward or disdainful of those who hold other opinions or have different tastes regarding this field: a musical snob. 

So if you admit to being a snob then you essentially believe that you have nothing to learn from anyone deemed lower than yourself, your life can no tbe enriched by anyone deemed lower than yourself and you aspire and admire only people higher than yourself. Is that what you believe?

If so I would be interested to understand what exactly puts someone lower than yourself? 
Why you don't feel comfortable within yourself enough to be happy with who you are not what you have? 
What makes you happier - doing a good deed for someone or having a better possession than your friends?


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ive been like this since i can remember.... wouldnt be friends with someone from certain estates even if they were really nice


I am similar, but I do have friends on a council estate, I just choose not to visit them hehe
I also will not shop in certain shops and have self barred myself from Sainsury's! lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Snob:
> noun
> 1.a person who imitates, cultivates, or slavishly admires social superiors and is condescending or overbearing to others.
> 2.a person who believes himself or herself an expert or connoisseur in a given field and is condescending toward or disdainful of those who hold other opinions or have different tastes regarding this field: a musical snob.
> ...


This probably sums up the OP pretty well then :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Snob:
> noun
> 1.a person who imitates, cultivates, or slavishly admires social superiors and is condescending or overbearing to others.
> 2.a person who believes himself or herself an expert or connoisseur in a given field and is condescending toward or disdainful of those who hold other opinions or have different tastes regarding this field: a musical snob.
> ...


d=i see another one with a sense of humour by pass, must be catching :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> This probably sums up the OP pretty well then :thumbup:


oh your a funny little thing arnt you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

waggy Tailz said:


> I am similar, but I do have friends on a council estate, I just choose not to visit them hehe
> I also will not shop in certain shops and have self barred myself from Sainsury's! lol


lol i have self barred from loads of places, i spend too much at the stores :thumbup:
online shopping so much easier


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> oh your a funny little thing arnt you :thumbup:


Now dont tell me you got summat against "funny little things" too!!:scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Now dont tell me you got summat against "funny little things" too!!:scared:


well i might have i might not, cant have you disecting every single word i say now can i


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Elzz said:


> d=i see another one with a sense of humour by pass, must be catching :thumbup:


Ah right so this is just an attention whore thread. I get you now. Don't subscribe to those or "holier than thou" threads. Ta ra.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> well i might have i might not, cant have you disecting every single word i say now can i


Awww Spoilsport


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Ah right so this is just an attention whore thread. I get you now. Don't subscribe to those or "holier than thou" threads. Ta ra.


bye


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> A few rodent hairs never hurt anyone


I'll have you know that's on this autumn's menu at Heston Blumenthal's restaurant


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Ah right so this is just an attention whore thread. I get you now. Don't subscribe to those or "holier than thou" threads. Ta ra.


:lol: ciao 


suzy93074 said:


> Awww Spoilsport


i know shoot me


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

What I'd like to know.........if someone hasn't already asked and got the answer....is how chavs off council estates can afford adidas.....they dress in more expensive clothes than me.....not that I wear track suits because I look a real prat in them lol....and these girly chavs who wear pauls boutique coats....MY GOD have you seen how much they are? My daughter wanted one and I said yeh yeh course you can....till i saw the price....then I told her to start saving her pocket money


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> What I'd like to know.........if someone hasn't already asked and got the answer....is how chavs off council estates can afford adidas.....they dress in more expensive clothes than me.....not that I wear track suits because I look a real prat in them lol....and these girly chavs who wear pauls boutique coats....MY GOD have you seen how much they are? My daughter wanted one and I said yeh yeh course you can....till i saw the price....then I told her to start saving her pocket money


Because most are fakes


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Because most are fakes


 But isn't that illegal  My word...that's just....shocking...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> oh your a funny little thing arnt you :thumbup:


lol you're the one that claims others need a sense of humour well, you need to take a joke as well. 
Its obvious this was a take the piss thread so its a shame that as normal pf has to get bitchy. yay for the fun old days


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a snob! I turnaround and walk the other way or cross the road when I see some folk!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> I'm a snob! I turnaround and walk the other way or cross the road when I see some folk!


lol is that to save face for if they avoid you first


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol you're the one that claims others need a sense of humour well, you need to take a joke as well.
> Its obvious this was a take the piss thread so its a shame that as normal pf has to get bitchy. yay for the fun old days


now now miss/mrs/ms/mz lilly i do believe i answered jokingly too, i dont want this to get to more of a bitchfest than it has too :thumbup:
its much more fun to have humour than who has the highest form of bitch :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

DT said:


> I'm a snob! I turnaround and walk the other way or cross the road when I see some folk!


thats why you turned your back on me the other day :mad2:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> now now miss/mrs/ms/mz lilly i do believe i answered jokingly too, i dont want this to get to more of a bitchfest than it has too :thumbup:
> its much more fun to have humour than who has the highest form of bitch :thumbup:


If we cant post tongue in cheek or sarcasticly amongst here when we all know each others styles mostly, so no need for offence then wtf is the point of the "community" thing. Was looking for a bit there that pf was getting the laughs back, oh well :arf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If we cant post tongue in cheek or sarcasticly amongst here when we all know each others styles mostly, so no need for offence then wtf is the point of the "community" thing. Was looking for a bit there that pf was getting the laughs back, oh well :arf:


thats why i posted the thread, you seem to have grasped that shame others dont it makes me cwwwyyyyy 
let me try another thread :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> lol you're the one that claims others need a sense of humour well, you need to take a joke as well.
> Its obvious this was a take the piss thread so its a shame that as normal pf has to get bitchy. yay for the fun old days


As you say WL all is tongue in cheek but some need to remember if u cant take it dont dish it out :thumbup:xxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> ive been like this since i can remember.... wouldnt be friends with someone from certain estates even if they were really nice


lol geez I missed this, I sure hope thats a joke


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> As you say WL all is tongue in cheek but some need to remember if u cant take it dont dish it out :thumbup:xxxx


if u is talking to me i can take it innit blud


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol geez I missed this, I sure hope thats a joke


who moi..... say anything other than the serious matter of facts


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> As you say WL all is tongue in cheek but some need to remember if u cant take it dont dish it out :thumbup:xxxx


yup. if you wanna vomit then be prepared to eat it aye


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> yup. if you wanna vomit then be prepared to eat it aye


ewww now i hope your not serious 
backs away from lillies toilet


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> ewww now i hope your not serious
> backs away from lillies toilet


whattt :scared: its not that bad, work down from the big bits and its over before you know it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> whattt :scared: its not that bad, work down from the big bits and its over before you know it.


carrots and sweetcorn... id feel like a fly re eating my old food :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> carrots and sweetcorn... id feel like a fly re eating my old food :thumbup:


aw ****, now I should tell you Ive been illl the last two weeks so I'm gonna go throw up for real at that visual.... :arf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw ****, now I should tell you Ive been illl the last two weeks so I'm gonna go throw up for real at that visual.... :arf:


wheres that sick emotionthingy


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Phew I don't like people wot talk about sick so I must be a snob after all


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Elzz said:


> wheres that sick emotionthingy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Phew I don't like people wot talk about sick so I must be a snob after all


lol your posts make me smile


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I was eating my lunch - it is most uncouth to discuss bodily functions when one is dining actually


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I was eating my lunch - it is most uncouth to discuss bodily functions when one is dining actually


it is, I agree, most unladylike behaviour...but is 9.30 pm here so the rules are diff for me   :arf:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Phew I don't like people wot talk about sick so I must be a snob after all


Nor toilet habits! don't forget them:scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

your all a bunch of vile humans speaking of such atrocities on a public forum
go wash all hands and mouths (bums in some cases depending on the illness miss lilly) with soap


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ewwwww all this talk of sick is making me feel like puking!!  -

My last little words of wisdom on this thread are as follows!









Don't comapre your life
to others'
You don't know what their journey
is all about...........

Over and out! ta ta for now:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ewwwww all this talk of sick is making me feel like puking!!  -
> 
> My last little words of wisdom on this thread are as follows!
> 
> ...


Very true words of wisdom spoke Suzy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Very true words of wisdom spoke Suzy


Why Thank you Mrs Harris!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> if u is talking to me i can take it innit blud


so predictable!:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> so predictable!:Yawn::Yawn:


glad i didnt disappoint :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> glad i didnt disappoint :thumbup:


Small things amuse small minds :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Small things amuse small minds :thumbup:


so it seems :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


>


where did you get this one from i want it "stamps feet"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> so it seems :lol:


Takes one to know one :dita::dita::ciappa:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Takes one to know one :dita::dita::ciappa:


Oh come on suzy, if you're going to do it, do it properly...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh come on suzy, if you're going to do it, do it properly...


PMSL!! love that one!! where did u get it from hahhaa:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers Lavenderb :thumbup:x


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Takes one to know one :dita::dita::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

blimey this is still going,great thread elzz!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think this post was created to cause a reaction.Which it has.

To the original post,yes you are a snob.
But you still have a hole in your ar$e,and $hit through it,the same as the rest of us


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

holly1 said:


> I think this post was created to cause a reaction.Which it has.
> 
> To the original post,yes you are a snob.
> But you still have a hole in your ar$e,and $hit through it,the same as the rest of us


nope i had it sewn up :thumbup: to go with my lifestyle


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

No point in this thread what so ever.It contributes nothing to the forum,just make you sound like a tit


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

holly1 said:


> No point in this thread what so ever.It contributes nothing to the forum,just make you sound like a tit


thankyou.... i loves you too :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


>


god knows its gone on a tangerine, was funny at first loads of people thought so then BOOOOOMMM like a bomb. :lol: ah well it really should be locked now must be dull by now i know im bored :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Seems to be a bit like a scab, people can't stop picking at it


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


>


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

by smilies


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nobody is a snob on PF because a snob wouldn't dream of lowering themselves to talk to strangers all day on here :lol::lol:

and some of the stuff we talk about too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Seems to be a bit like a scab, people can't stop picking at it


Ooh I love a good scab, they're kind of like cornflakes for plebs (like me)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep! t'has been confirmed! I am definately a snob

Wanna know how I know???


When some folk log on, i log off!:scared: :scared: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

DT said:


> Yep! t'has been confirmed! I am definately a snob
> 
> Wanna know how I know???
> 
> When some folk log on, i log off!:scared: :scared: :thumbup:


thats funny i like your thinking DT :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


>


banned your smoking weed on the forum


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Loving the smilies


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Smilies, are usually used in place of words.Surely a snob would have a wide vocabulary,and not need such childish symbols.

Come on snobs,use the language to pull your punches,just like they taught you at finishing school.
I expect lots of long words.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Smilies, are usually used in place of words.Surely a snob would have a wide vocabulary,and not need such childish symbols.
> 
> Come on snobs,use the language to pull your punches,just like they taught you at finishing school.
> I expect lots of long words.


ok here ya go


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elzz said:


> banned your smoking weed on the forum


:aureola::aureola: but im a good girl really


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> :aureola::aureola: but im a good girl really


im telling me mam about you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Right off to do some work ..............play nicely for a change!!!:scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Right off to do some work ..............play nicely for a change!!!:scared:


We need lessons to do that! you volunteering:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> We need lessons to do that! you volunteering:thumbup:


But of course!!  I can show you the error of your ways


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> But of course!!  I can show you the error of your ways


Sounds as though it could be painful:scared:


----------

